# I'm lost and I can't find the driveler #141



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

Good morning. can't post music from work so that's up to someone else.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

What you want to hear.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

Forgot the number could someone with ninja skills fix that


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

it doesn't matter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2014)

Who needs a driveler to have coffee?


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who needs a driveler to have coffee?



Thanks I reeeeeeeaaaaalllly  needed that


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

I want coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2014)

I screwed up the last driveler thread which was my first so I had hoped that someone else would have started one a new one last night and had a big pot of fresh brewed coffee waiting in it early this morning.

I have been going around in circles for the past hour trying to find a place to post my daily jargin.

Hope all of you had a great holiday weekend and are now ready to face the real world filled with lots of challenges, opportunities, pretty loving women, lots of extra money in your pockets, and.....................who am I kidding as I must still be asleep and dreaming!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I screwed up the last driveler thread which was my first so I had hoped that someone else would have started one a new one last night and had a big pot of fresh brewed coffee waiting in it early this morning.
> 
> I have been going around in circles for the past hour trying to find a place to post my daily jargin.
> 
> Hope all of you had a great holiday weekend and are now ready to face the real world filled with lots of challenges, opportunities, pretty loving women, lots of extra money in your pockets, and.....................who am I kidding as I must still be asleep and dreaming!!!!



Well that makes to two too of us I think I should have called it I don't know how to start a driveler driveler


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee Gobbelin


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I want coffee.



Thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Well that makes to two too of us I think I should have called it I don't know how to start a driveler driveler



It is just right now.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It is just right now.



Thanks again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I screwed up the last driveler thread which was my first so I had hoped that someone else would have started one a new one last night and had a big pot of fresh brewed coffee waiting in it early this morning.
> 
> I have been going around in circles for the past hour trying to find a place to post my daily jargin.
> 
> Hope all of you had a great holiday weekend and are now ready to face the real world filled with lots of challenges, opportunities, pretty loving women, lots of extra money in your pockets, and.....................who am I kidding as I must still be asleep and dreaming!!!!



You brought a jar o' gin to the driveler this early in the morning?   Hard core


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gobblin,
I am about ready to go to my "love making" dentist in a few minutes.  Hopefully they can work me in asap this morning.  Yep, I will be glad to get this irritating wisdom tooth removed and she will "love making" money for her removing it too and I will probably feel like just rolling over and going back to sleep afterwards!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

morning fella drivelers.

look at my butt


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2014)

Quit showing your butt hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

its so pretty.  I felt like everyone wanted to see it


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

where'd da weekend goooo????????

Mornin! 4 day work week!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hey, how ya'll doin??


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin 



We survived!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> Hey, how ya'll doin??



hello ladies


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> We survived!


 good deal!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hello ladies


nice butt..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, how ya'll doin??


We survived! Our little town got on the Atlanta news. 


Crickett said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> We survived!


Lots of clean up this week. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hello ladies



Nice butt!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> I am about ready to go to my "love making" dentist in a few minutes.  Hopefully they can work me in asap this morning.  Yep, I will be glad to get this irritating wisdom tooth removed and she will "love making" money for her removing it too and I will probably feel like just rolling over and going back to sleep afterwards!!!!!





Well my irritating wisdom tooth is thankfully GONE.  Now my mouth should return to normal as soon as the pain killing anethesia wears off.  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning fella drivelers.
> 
> look at my butt




hfh, dang your butt is big.  I thought that someone said you were on a diet !!!  



Good morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you nice ladies this morning.  I smell pear relish all the way over here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We survived! Our little town got on the Atlanta news.
> 
> Lots of clean up this week.
> 
> ...


 ya'll ain't *that* little................ Miggie made it onto t.v. too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well my irritating wisdom tooth is thankfully GONE.  Now my mouth should return to normal as soon as the pain killing anethesia wears off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was....  done gained 20 lbs since early march


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

told ya'll it got bad. 


Lt. Scott Dakin of Barrow County Emergency Services tells WSB-TV that damage in downtown Winder looks like a scene after a tornado or hurricane.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i was....  done gained 20 lbs since early march


boy, you done too good to let it back up again!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> told ya'll it got bad.
> 
> 
> Lt. Scott Dakin of Barrow County Emergency Services tells WSB-TV that damage in downtown Winder looks like a scene after a tornado or hurricane.


 and you ain't but a few blocks from there, aren't you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> boy, you done too good to let it back up again!
> 
> and you ain't but a few blocks from there, aren't you?



yep. And we were stuck in the pool house as usual. 
The sound of stuff hitting the sides of the house was unbelievable. The drain in the neighbors yard was shooting water 3 ft in the air. Too much water for it to handle. I'm sure his house has some water damage.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. And we were stuck in the pool house as usual.
> The sound of stuff hitting the sides of the house was unbelievable. The drain in the neighbors house was shooting water 3 ft in the air. Too much water for it to handle. I'm sure his house has some water damage.


 No damage at ya'll's place?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No damage at ya'll's place?



No, thank goodness. Just a lot of clean up. Tree limbs everywhere and the pool looks like it has a tree in the bottom.  The neighbor building the pool didn't put silkscreen up, so our driveway has to be scraped to get all the red sand up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> boy, you done too good to let it back up again!
> 
> and you ain't but a few blocks from there, aren't you?



I know, iv just lost motivation to work out.. ill never make it to 180


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning, been busy. Its a short week! I survived a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, thank goodness. Just a lot of clean up. Tree limbs everywhere and the pool looks like it has a tree in the bottom.  The neighbor building the pool didn't put silkscreen up, so our driveway has to be scraped to get all the red sand up.


Make them come scrape up their mess! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, iv just lost motivation to work out.. ill never make it to 180


Yes you will, I just know it!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, been busy. Its a short week! I survived a 3 day weekend.


I did too...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, iv just lost motivation to work out.. ill never make it to 180


You can DO IT!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, been busy. Its a short week! I survived a 3 day weekend.



Halleluiah


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> told ya'll it got bad.
> 
> 
> Lt. Scott Dakin of Barrow County Emergency Services tells WSB-TV that damage in downtown Winder looks like a scene after a tornado or hurricane.



Hope it gets cleaned up before I have to blow through Friday on the way to the mtns.    Winder is not the easiest small town to pass through.  

Really glad you survived without damage.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!

rotisserie chicken with a side of peas & carrots


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope it gets cleaned up before I have to blow through Friday on the way to the mtns.    Winder is not the easiest small town to pass through.
> 
> Really glad you survived without damage.


You're heading North and hopefully I'm heading South Friday. 


Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALL!!!!!!
> 
> rotisserie chicken with a side of peas & carrots



I got nothin. All those left ovas. Ribs, leveled eggs,corned beef bricket, I could go on and on. Just didn't take time to make lunch this mornin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wafflehouse, topped and peppered


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're heading North and hopefully _*I'm heading South Friday*_.
> 
> 
> I got nothin. All those left ovas. Ribs, leveled eggs,corned beef bricket, I could go on and on. Just didn't take time to make lunch this mornin.


south? really?
no wonder you're a skinny-minnie......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Wafflehouse, topped and peppered


I ain't had "awful-waffle" in fo eva!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> south? really?
> no wonder you're a skinny-minnie.........
> 
> I ain't had "awful-waffle" in fo eva!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> told ya'll it got bad.
> 
> 
> Lt. Scott Dakin of Barrow County Emergency Services tells WSB-TV that damage in downtown Winder looks like a scene after a tornado or hurricane.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep. And we were stuck in the pool house as usual.
> The sound of stuff hitting the sides of the house was unbelievable. The drain in the neighbors yard was shooting water 3 ft in the air. Too much water for it to handle. I'm sure his house has some water damage.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No, thank goodness. Just a lot of clean up. Tree limbs everywhere and the pool looks like it has a tree in the bottom.  The neighbor building the pool didn't put silkscreen up, so our driveway has to be scraped to get all the red sand up.



My MIL called to see if we were alright. She said they were talking about Winder on the news & said it looked like a EF1 hit. My hubby said the roads were flooded bad yesterday. If y'all need any help cleaning up just let us know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



I don't do the aweful waffle thing. No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My MIL called to see if we were alright. She said they were talking about Winder on the news & said it looked like a EF1 hit. My hubby said the roads were flooded bad yesterday. If y'all need any help cleaning up just let us know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't do the aweful waffle thing. No No:



 
I'm sorry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Leroy been tellin everybody that comes in to call me fluffy, That boy going to learn he cant get away with words like that like Keebs can. Where's my tapping my hand with my club smiley?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Speakin of where is Leroy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



 Whats up Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>


notice she didn't mention her trip south.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy been tellin everybody that comes in to call me fluffy, That boy going to learn he cant get away with words like that like Keebs can. Where's my tapping my hand with my club smiley?


this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Hooked On Quack said:


>


 you need an "answer the phone smiley"......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy been tellin everybody that comes in to call me fluffy, That boy going to learn he cant get away with words like that like Keebs can. Where's my tapping my hand with my club smiley?


Git him Mud. 


Hooked On Quack said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of where is Leroy.


He saw your post above and


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> notice she didn't mention her trip south..........



Don't really have plans yet, just I'll be in a dove field Satrday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> notice she didn't mention her trip south..........
> 
> this one?
> 
> ...


THats it, 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git him Mud.
> 
> 
> 
> He saw your post above and



Sounds kinda gay coming from one dude to some more dudes, saying tell him i said hey fluffy. GAY!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats up Quack.




Hey mudbro, ya'll have a big weekend ?? 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't really have plans yet, just I'll be in a dove field Satrday.






I know where there might be a few openings here in WACO ??

Ya'll should join the dove club I'm in next year in Monticello ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't really have plans yet, just I'll be in a dove field Satrday.


 oh, neva mind.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey mudbro, ya'll have a big weekend ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went to the lake and had a good time. It was all good till we got back from riding and some idjits stole two of our chairs. Dont know how long the state will let people keep grilling and hanging out at the water when they trash it and leave it that way. It was ashame.
Cant trust anybody anymore. We cleaned it up before we left.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

Mud, what you done to Leroy?  He ain't no where to be seen........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Dawgs up from #12 to #6. Go Dawgs!


Quack, I didn't see the bumble bees listed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dawgs up from #12 to #6. Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> Quack, I didn't see the bumble bees listed






I know, can you believe that ???




Especially after that whuppin we put on the mighty Wofford Terriers . . . 


You see my post about a dove shoot ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know, can you believe that ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wofford.
I did see it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wofford.
> I did see it.





Just sayin "Wofford" makes ya giggle . .











toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bout got tooosday wrapped up. 
Tree more to go. 



No CANNONBALL today. Pool is not a purdy site right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got tooosday wrapped up.
> Tree more to go.
> 
> 
> ...



Prayers for your pool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

Besides Mandy, any of ya'll shootin birds this weekend ??


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No CANNONBALL today. Pool is not a purdy site right now.


Makes me wanna cry for you...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Besides Mandy, any of ya'll shootin birds this weekend ??


I shoot'em all da time...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mud, what you done to Leroy?  He ain't no where to be seen........



Er, uhmmm, wasnt me , cant prove nothing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Makes me wanna cry for you...........
> 
> I shoot'em all da time...........






idjit . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Besides Mandy, any of ya'll shootin birds this weekend ??





Keebs said:


> Makes me wanna cry for you...........
> 
> I shoot'em all da time...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

do not fear, I am here..

mud=ghay?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

Ya'll keep right on messin wit mudbro, I don't think you want that big ole fluffy buoy to grabya..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Er, uhmmm, wasnt me , cant prove nothing.









 you'd best hope not...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> idjit . .


   


mudracing101 said:


>


   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> do not fear, I am here..
> 
> mud=ghay?


there you are!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll keep right on messin wit mudbro, I don't think you want that big ole fluffy buoy to grabya..


I likes it though!you said you did too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> do not fear, I am here..
> 
> mud=ghay?



leroy=sounding gay


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'd best hope not...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its diff. from you, youre a girl


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its diff. from you, youre a girl


nice pics from the lake, but you didn't show much of your "fluffiness".............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

quack, i aint worried bout mud.  I can outrun him.  Besides, hes a good sport.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nice pics from the lake, but you didn't show much of your "fluffiness".............


Imma gone make a visit to see you



havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, i aint worried bout mud.  I can outrun him.  Besides, hes a good sport.


Just lookin out for you bro. The men coming in here have that puzzled look like i didnt know Leroy was gay, why he calling you fluffy>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, i aint worried bout mud.  I can outrun him.  Besides, hes a good sport.



That being said.  If he got mad and got his hands on someone, Id hate to see the aftermath.  Summin tells me mud=strong


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

mud=not a fighter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Imma gone make a visit to see you
> 
> 
> Just lookin out for you bro. The men coming in here have that puzzled look like i didnt know Leroy was gay, why he calling you fluffy>



  i aint worried bout them 2.  They know I got a brand new trophy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm just pickin at ya, but be careful, you mess around to much we gonna have to arm wrestle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm just pickin at ya, but be careful, you mess around to much we gonna have to arm wrestle.



  I know what you do away from work and I know what I do away from work.  Something tells me holding a baby, washing dishs/clothes/bottles and cutting grass doesnt make you as strong as turning wrenchs.  You must think im


----------



## Keebs (Sep 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Imma gone make a visit to see you


Kewl!


mudracing101 said:


> mud=not a fighter


mud=luva not a fighter......... 

Ok, honeybuns, you ready to go?

Bye ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Kewl!
> 
> mud=luva not a fighter.........
> 
> ...



Lets go, Later y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

Waaaaaaaaaait, ya'll done left me all by myself . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

i still be here quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i still be here quack





Great, I'm stuck here with a faaaaaaaaaaaaag..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, I'm stuck here with a faaaaaaaaaaaaag..



It's ok bub, i just sent you a pm bout shootin birds.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great, I'm stuck here with a faaaaaaaaaaaaag..


Like i said i got a new trophy.  Proof i loves women


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's ok bub, i just sent you a pm bout shootin birds.



Sorry there must be a forum issue my invite didnt come to inbox.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Like i said i got a new trophy.  Proof i loves women
> 
> 
> Sorry there must be a forum issue my invite didnt come to inbox.


I know, right. You'd thank we like ya after the fluffy and all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, right. You'd thank we like ya after the fluffy and all.



Uh..  maaam?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

Humpppeeeeee hump day already this week.

Coffee is gently brewed and ready to be served.   Wife's party was well attended but I was up past my normal bedtime.   Going to need toothpicks and coffee to keep the eyes open.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2014)

Gobblin, you are right.  HUMP DAY is already upon us and there is nothing that we can do about it except possibly drink a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee while we contemplate our next adventure today.  






ps:  Does Gobblin really have a normal bedtime??????  I think NOT !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you are right.  HUMP DAY is already upon us and there is nothing that we can do about it except possibly drink a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee while we contemplate our next adventure today.



I may venture in the pf come rescue me if it gets too deep.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I may venture in the pf come rescue me if it gets too deep.




Dang, you are brave today  !!!!!!  Will it help it I bring four fully loaded .40 caliber Glocks and a very dull Buck knife  along????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, you are brave today  !!!!!!  Will it help it I bring four fully loaded .40 caliber Glocks and a very dull Buck knife  along????



I knew I could count on you.   It is actually fairly calm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 3, 2014)

Good Morning Campfire folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Good morning from gate A3 Omaha airport.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Catch up with y'all in a Lil bit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

King chief ro!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Howdy Jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, right. You'd thank we like ya after the fluffy and all.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Uh..  maaam?


Its called , dont mess wif mud. 


Only the girls can do that


Migmack said:


> Good Morning Campfire folks.


Morning Mack


mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Morning Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its called , dont mess wif mud.
> 
> 
> Only the girls can do that
> ...



no kidding...


One day,when I get some free time Im gonna make it out to yalls shop.  Since the baby is here I dont get much "free time", if any


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2014)

Morning everyone! I don't stop by much anymore but I hope you're all doing well!

I'm just setting outside with the dogs watching2 small bucks feed in the yard.... They got a death with is what my kids say!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

HuuummpppDaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!

How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

bbl, gonna get lost in the world of youtube again...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no kidding...
> 
> 
> One day,when I get some free time Im gonna make it out to yalls shop.  Since the baby is here I dont get much "free time", if any


I dont have a baby and dont have free time



blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone! I don't stop by much anymore but I hope you're all doing well!
> 
> I'm just setting outside with the dogs watching2 small bucks feed in the yard.... They got a death with is what my kids say!!!!


Morning Blood, you ourght to invite me over for breakfast.



Keebs said:


> HuuummpppDaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!
> 
> How ya'll are?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hello Womenz


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sure is quiet over here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

nicodemus!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nicodemus!!!!!!!!!!!​





Ma`am?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?



morning Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> morning Nic





Howdy, Mud.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?



Hey there stranger.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?


 welcome home!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.



Thank you kindly!  




Keebs said:


> welcome home!



Thank you too. 

I`ll be gone again real soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally.....just jit the gate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

im here..

HOWDY NIC!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff is here with me.  Hes looking at me kinda funny


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally.....just jit the gate.



I am patiently awaiting the Tarzan yell when you get home.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

Howdy, Louie. Huntin` season is here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Crown me, Jack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Where has HDM03 been hiding?  maybe he is working on the clock?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Louie. Huntin` season is here.



I know, Iv been shooting my bow ALOT lately.  Going to go to a buddies this weekend and get him to tie in a new peep and then we are going to tune it a little better.   Nowhere to shoot at bird this weekend so Ill be tinkering with the sticks and strings


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am patiently awaiting the Tarzan yell when you get home.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crown me, Jack.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where has HDM03 been hiding?  maybe he is working on the clock?



Maybe he is banded


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know, Iv been shooting my bow ALOT lately.  Going to go to a buddies this weekend and get him to tie in a new peep and then we are going to tune it a little better.   Nowhere to shoot at bird this weekend so Ill be tinkering with the sticks and strings





Real bow, or compound arrow flingin` device?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe he is banded



well, he couldnt fix the clock.  Itll take him forever to get that band off... hdm03=SLOW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where has HDM03 been hiding?  maybe he is working on the clock?



I thought all the gay talk yesterday would bring him in. Guess I was rong.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, he couldnt fix the clock.  Itll take him forever to get that band off... hdm03=SLOW



Let me text him and see if he is ok.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Real bow, or compound arrow flingin` device?



 
Im not as traditional as you are buddy.  I have a hard n enough time with a compound.  Id be looking for lost arrows the nex 5 years of i tried my luck with a long bow or recurve.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Are we there yet?


Almost!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be gone again real soon.


 I don't doubt it one bit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought all the gay talk yesterday would bring him in. Guess I was rong.



Maybe he was reading wrong and thought mud and quack were flirting with me?  Maybe he got jealous?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not as traditional as you are buddy.  I have a hard n enough time with a compound.  Id be looking for lost arrows the nex 5 years of i tried my luck with a long bow or recurve.



I`m gonna learn you how to be like us, one day. But, not today.  



Keebs said:


> Almost!!!!
> 
> I don't doubt it one bit!




You one of the VERY FEW, who know how to get aholt to me just about anytime, if needed. I can count that entire number that do know on one hand.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Couldnt get a hold of Homo3, but his family answered his phone. It seems he's in jail, something about him, a boot and an angry cow. Not much info at this time, he used his only phone call for pizza delivery. They said the cow was ok, Homo not so much. I'll keep y'all informed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna learn you how to be like us, one day. But, not today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got your number too, whats that mean, we family


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got your number too, whats that mean, we family




Do you? Prove it. Call me...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

Mornin folks pretty cool this morning about 50 and got a sprinkle of rain not near enough but I'll take what I can get   Think it's enought to take the Hawkins out and burn some powder without starting any fires,,,,

Only 26 more days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna learn you how to be like us, one day. But, not today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you have the patience of Job.


mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt get a hold of Homo3, but his family answered his phone. It seems he's in jail, something about him, a boot and an angry cow. Not much info at this time, he used his only phone call for pizza delivery. They said the cow was ok, Homo not so much. I'll keep y'all informed.



Thanks for the update mud.  I hope hdm03 does ok in jail.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you? Prove it. Call me...



Ok, but dont block my number You gave it to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you have the patience of Job.




With animals, fishin` and huntin`, I have a gracious plenty of patience. With the human race, absolutely none at all.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope you have the patience of Job.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update mud.  I hope hdm03 does ok in jail.



You think he uses soap on a rope ????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> With animals, fishin` and huntin`, I have a gracious plenty of patience. With the human race, absolutely none at all.


Um, you sure you wanna be my teacher/mentor if thats the case?


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You think he uses soap on a rope ????



Yeah, prolly not if i had to guess..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Left ya a voice mail.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nic hit ignore on muds call... funny to me


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, but dont block my number You gave it to me.



I musta have a quart of bad whisky in me.   



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um, you sure you wanna be my teacher/mentor if thats the case?
> 
> 
> Yeah, prolly not if i had to guess..




Changed my mind. You on your own. 

One quick lesson for you though...don`t pick up a rattlesnake by the tail.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Left ya a voice mail.



I meant Nic , i left ya a voice mail. You didnt answer


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Um, you sure you wanna be my teacher/mentor if thats the case?
> 
> 
> Yeah, prolly not if i had to guess..



Maybe they let him take a nekked twister game in with him so he could stay busy???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I musta have a quart of bad whisky in me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or a Qt. of good whiskey


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Nic did block my call, thats ok, i got gps on him now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I musta have a quart of bad whisky in me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nic, I aint picking up a live rattlesnake by any part of its body, period.  


mudracing101 said:


> I meant Nic , i left ya a voice mail. You didnt answer


PM me his number Ill call him.   He will answer for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic hit ignore on muds call... funny to me



I fell right into that one didnt i


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, I aint picking up a live rattlesnake by any part of its body, period.
> 
> PM me his number Ill call him.   He will answer for me.



MMMM no.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Left ya a voice mail.





You made me walk all the way out to the barn and try to find my phone!  

Take care of that rooster!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Maybe they let him take a nekked twister game in with him so he could stay busy???


Last i heard he left the twister game at quacks house>?


mudracing101 said:


> I fell right into that one didnt i


  sho did


mudracing101 said:


> MMMM no.



your no fun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last i heard he left the twister game at quacks house>?
> 
> sho did
> 
> ...



It aint worth the consequences.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It aint worth the consequences.



sooo, what your saying is, your skeered?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You one of the VERY FEW, who know how to get aholt to me just about anytime, if needed. I can count that entire number that do know on one hand.





Nicodemus said:


> You made me walk all the way out to the barn and try to find my phone!
> 
> Take care of that rooster!


that's why I call the land line when I know you're home!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's why I call the land line when I know you're home!





We fixin` to get rid of it completely, no joke. And probably the one at the cabin too, since Verizon has good service down there now (well fairly good).


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sooo, what your saying is, your skeered?



You aint?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We fixin` to get rid of it completely, no joke. And probably the one at the cabin too, since Verizon has good service down there now (well fairly good).


 A LOT of folks have done this, only reason I still have one is 'cause cell service sucks, don't matter what the carrier is......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> A LOT of folks have done this, only reason I still have one is 'cause cell service sucks, don't matter what the carrier is......



I cant either, cell phone drops the call everytime, Verizon sucks. At the house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint?



Nope, I wouldnt be the one giving out his number.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Back @ the Ponderosa! 

Bags unpacked, clothes in the washer, and it's NEVER too early fo an Irish coffee!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I am patiently awaiting the Tarzan yell when you get home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Saw a fabrication bidness named CHIEF in Lincoln, NE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Was in walkin distance to gobblins' cornhusker stadium.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant either, cell phone drops the call everytime, Verizon sucks. At the house


 I know what ya mean, Alltell too............ 


Jeff C. said:


> Back @ the Ponderosa!
> 
> Bags unpacked, clothes in the washer, and it's NEVER too early fo an Irish coffee!


CHIEFFF-Fa-Fa!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Howdy Jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Time for lunch, waitin on a phone call.. Time is of the essence


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>




Welcome Home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, Alltell too............
> 
> CHIEFFF-Fa-Fa!!!!!!!!



 Helllloooooooo Darlin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome Home!



 +  = Jeff C. been outta town too long!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Thread killer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thread killer!



I been do in da cafe lookin at OLD threads.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ya'll remember this one.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=666415


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll remember this one.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=666415



    

Yep.....that was a good'un!  Wonder what happened to nkbigdog?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....that was a good'un!  Wonder what happened to nkbigdog?



He's still around. Just don't post much. H22 shoots him a PM ery now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's still around. Just don't post much. H22 shoots him a PM ery now and then.



Good to hear, because if I'm not mistaken he was having some health issues wasn't he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Yall bare with me.....I'm operatin on bout 3 hrs of sleep!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....that was a good'un!  Wonder what happened to nkbigdog?



He hangin in there like a hair in a biskit, ole and wore out. Trying to realize he ain no sprang cheekin any more and it's killing him. (bout like the rest of us)


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

where's hom03? I miss my lil buddy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> where's hom03? I miss my lil buddy!





mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt get a hold of Homo3, but his family answered his phone. It seems he's in jail, something about him, a boot and an angry cow. Not much info at this time, he used his only phone call for pizza delivery. They said the cow was ok, Homo not so much. I'll keep y'all informed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> He hangin in there like a hair in a biskit, ole and wore out. Trying to realize he ain no sprang cheekin any more and it's killing him. (bout like the rest of us)



Glad he's still around....I need to shoot him a pm. I know zactly whatchoo talkin bout. I feel like one of these  TODAY!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs!!



As of right now, we no longer have a Bell cable-landline-phone-whatever you want to call it here at home anymore. Just got off the phone with my last call, to AT&T, and they have disconnected it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, we no longer have a Bell cable-landline-phone-whatever you want to call it here at home anymore. Just got off the phone with my last call, to AT&T, and they have disconnected it.



I did that about 3 yrs or so ago.....can't believe I waited that long.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I been do in da cafe lookin at OLD threads.


I enjoy strolling there too!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, we no longer have a Bell cable-landline-phone-whatever you want to call it here at home anymore. Just got off the phone with my last call, to AT&T, and they have disconnected it.


deleting that out of my phone now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

shoot, and i just bribed keebs into giving me your land line # too...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs!!
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, we no longer have a Bell cable-landline-phone-whatever you want to call it here at home anymore. Just got off the phone with my last call, to AT&T, and they have disconnected it.



now how am I  gonna get you.

Juss kiddin. We got rid of ours a few years ago too. We can receive calls for free and if we DO make a call, it's 10 cents. We haven't made a call from it in 3 years.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shoot, and i just bribed keebs into giving me your land line # too...


:nono: he knows better'n that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> now how am I  gonna get you.
> 
> Juss kiddin. We got rid of ours a few years ago too. We can receive calls for free and if we DO make a call, it's 10 cents. We haven't made a call from it in 3 years.


I didn't know ya'll had a land line too...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

got to admit, id rather talk to someone on a land line tho.  Cell phones in the country=break up alot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

OHHHH how I love the smell of burnt powder in the mornin 

Not to bad for 80+ yrds, open sights, sittin down with a mono pole shootin stick but do notice that with 63 year old eyes it tuffer to see that front sight, going to try a dab of flourisent orange paint to the front bead and see if that helps but guess if I keep it to under 80 yrds I should be able to hit an ELK


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OHHHH how I love the smell of burnt powder in the mornin
> 
> Not to bad for 80+ yrds, open sights, sittin down with a mono pole shootin stick but do notice that with 63 year old eyes it tuffer to see that front sight, going to try a dab of flourisent orange paint to the front bead and see if that helps but guess if I keep it to under 80 yrds I should be able to hit an ELK




Watch out Elk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Another crown please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another crown please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OHHHH how I love the smell of burnt powder in the mornin
> 
> Not to bad for 80+ yrds, open sights, sittin down with a mono pole shootin stick but do notice that with 63 year old eyes it tuffer to see that front sight, going to try a dab of flourisent orange paint to the front bead and see if that helps but guess if I keep it to under 80 yrds I should be able to hit an ELK





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Watch out Elk.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

salad, garlic toast and lasagna.
Sis n law did good!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff you are in fine fidlle this morning with the music vides


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got to admit, id rather talk to someone on a land line tho.  Cell phones in the country=break up alot


ain't that the truth, "Phone Tag"...........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OHHHH how I love the smell of burnt powder in the mornin
> 
> Not to bad for 80+ yrds, open sights, sittin down with a mono pole shootin stick but do notice that with 63 year old eyes it tuffer to see that front sight, going to try a dab of flourisent orange paint to the front bead and see if that helps but guess if I keep it to under 80 yrds I should be able to hit an ELK


not bad "old man"!  


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another crown please.





Jeff C. said:


>


where in tarnation did you find this?


mudracing101 said:


> salad, garlic toast and lasagna.
> Sis n law did good!!


 I made mexican casserole last night, didn't do bad myself!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the truth, "Phone Tag"...........
> 
> not bad "old man"!
> 
> ...



I didnt know you could cook.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


I'll have to listen when I get home. 


mudracing101 said:


> salad, garlic toast and lasagna.
> Sis n law did good!!



She's a good cook.
They done moved down there


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OHHHH how I love the smell of burnt powder in the mornin
> 
> Not to bad for 80+ yrds, open sights, sittin down with a mono pole shootin stick but do notice that with 63 year old eyes it tuffer to see that front sight, going to try a dab of flourisent orange paint to the front bead and see if that helps but guess if I keep it to under 80 yrds I should be able to hit an ELK





That`ll put one in the freezer. Reminds me of the old sayin`, "Never mess with a man who only owns one gun, because he probably knows how to use it."


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt know you could cook.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll have to listen when I get home.
> 
> 
> She's a good cook.
> They done moved down there


Yes.


Keebs said:


>



Thats it


----------



## missmissy (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm here, where have yall been????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Another crown please.



Only the top shelf for you MsHAWT22


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 3, 2014)

missmissy said:


> I'm here, where have yall been????



We're here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

hdm03 is gonna be so upset he missed missy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes.


Lucky dawg.


missmissy said:


> I'm here, where have yall been????


Here. All day, ery day, all night long. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Only the top shelf for you MsHAWT22


Why thank ya kindly sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs.....I've listened to about every genre imaginable!


----------



## missmissy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah bet he will it's been forever and a year! Anyone been dove hunting?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Afternoon my friends down south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

missmissy said:


> Yeah bet he will it's been forever and a year! Anyone been dove hunting?



Yep killed a limit





last year.    Season opens, what this weekend?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my friends down south.


afternoon back atcha!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep killed a limit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. This Saturday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

I just realized............................ hdm03 and Quack are both MIA.


----------



## missmissy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ohh in Mississippi it's labor day weekend. Haven't been hunting dove in georgia yet. Saw a dove hunt in Franklin county on 60 acres. Anyone been?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Hoping to get to South Georgia this weekend if everything works out. Odds are against me though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Evens are against me Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Lawd....I'm gettin sleepy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Ain't gonna do it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Stayin awake!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Cloudin up....wish it would rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Then I might take a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Gettin hungry too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Jus drivelin.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

If the Jag, Caitlin, and the dogs weren't all sleepin I'd rattle some winders.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Might stop off in Cordele.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm rattlin my eardrums anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might stop off in Cordele.



When you leavin, POPS?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might stop off in Cordele.



I wouldnt do that KyD.  I visited there once.  Ended up being stuck there for the rest of my life..  Or atleast until LMS kicks me out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bout got Winsday whooped.
2 mo to go. 

No CANNONBALL again. Pool still full of storm mess, but getting there. 

See ya in the AM.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might stop off in Cordele.


Ashburn would be better, the traveling Vietnam Wall is gonna be there this weekend & I plan on going to have a look!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

hom03?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

McDonough would be a nice place to stop for a bite to eat, Pops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ashburn would be better, the traveling Vietnam Wall is gonna be there this weekend & I plan on going to have a look!




They had alot of stuff setup this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> When you leavin, POPS?



If things work out it will be  Sunday morning bout 4 oclock.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Ashburn would be better, the traveling Vietnam Wall is gonna be there this weekend & I plan on going to have a look!





I`ve always liked Ashburn and wouldn`t mind livin` in the countryside close to it but for two reasons. Interstate 75 runs through it and it`s too far from a major river.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Might work out Chief I will call you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Might work out Chief I will call you.



10-4, don't remember what time, but I've got to travel Sunday afternoon sometime. Still might work out though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

got quiet again...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got quiet again...



Think all that talk bout Cordele skeert everybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Where you going this time Chief?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think all that talk bout Cordele skeert everybody.



Sorry, Cordele sucks.  It isnt nearly as beautiful as Tifton


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey missey what's that rifle you're holdin in you avatar??


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Where you going this time Chief?



Baltimore, Md./Wilkes Barre, Pa.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 3, 2014)

sure hope some of that rain moves south or East.  We have got a little rain but I wont complain about more..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Baltimore, Md./Wilkes Barre, Pa.



Poor Jeff " On the road again can't wait to get on the road again"


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Baltimore, Md./Wilkes Barre, Pa.



I have spent time around Wilkes Barrow. Believe that's where the planters peanut man lives.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They had alot of stuff setup this morning.


I think it was starting today, but gonna be there through the weekend.


Nicodemus said:


> I`ve always liked Ashburn and wouldn`t mind livin` in the countryside close to it but for two reasons. Interstate 75 runs through it and it`s too far from a major river.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, Cordele sucks.  It isnt nearly as beautiful as Tifton


But they got a great Golden Corral!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2014)

Just got woaked up from beauty sleep (not that I need any) by a really bad thunder storm!!! Skeared me Tadeaf!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. That cannonball song is kinda B52ish.
OK, gotta wackum da pool...........again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. That cannonball song is kinda B52ish.
> OK, gotta wackum da pool...........again.



Wackum is a new werd for me..... Deaf a nishun please....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotta work Wed and Thurs off til Monday.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wackum is a new werd for me..... Deaf a nishun please....


me too, wonder if she'll tell us?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work Wed and Thurs off til Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work Wed and Thurs off til Monday.



You got birds?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sure hope some of that rain moves south or East.  We have got a little rain but I wont complain about more..



Could use some here baaaaaad! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Poor Jeff " On the road again can't wait to get on the road again"



This one and 2 more that I drive to, then a week off! 



KyDawg said:


> I have spent time around Wilkes Barrow. Believe that's where the planters peanut man lives.



Wonder if NutNut has met him?



blood on the ground said:


> Just got woaked up from beauty sleep (not that I need any) by a really bad thunder storm!!! Skeared me Tadeaf!



Wouldn't mind gettin woked up by a ts.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C. That cannonball song is kinda B52ish.
> OK, gotta wackum da pool...........again.



Just for you!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work Wed and Thurs off til Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Should ate when I got home, starvin now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Wackum is a new werd for me..... Deaf a nishun please....





Keebs said:


> me too, wonder if she'll tell us?



Vacuum, silly boys and girls. VACUUM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Gotta find a snack, so I don't ruin my appetite for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You got birds?





Looks good in Monticello, mine's still not ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Finally......rain!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally......rain!





Radar's showing it's all around us.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vacuum, silly boys and girls. VACUUM.


 I shouda known, but that'n threw me for a loop!
Bye ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vacuum, silly boys and girls. VACUUM.



who are you going to wackum with a vacuum?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2014)

And i'm off till Sunday!!!!!!
Flounder gigging, mackerel trolling, crab trapping, seafood suppers, and bringing back a coooler full of the good stuff is the plan!

Weather permitting, of course.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Radar's showing it's all around us.



We got a good rain here! 



Keebs said:


> I shouda known, but that'n threw me for a loop!
> Bye ya'll!



I knew what she meant! 



rhbama3 said:


> And i'm off till Sunday!!!!!!
> Flounder gigging, mackerel trolling, crab trapping, seafood suppers, and bringing back a coooler full of the good stuff is the plan!
> 
> Weather permitting, of course.



 

 There are always restaurants and seafood markets!

Good Luck, Pookie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2014)

Man it's gonna be smokin HOT opening day.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's gonna be smokin HOT opening day.



CHILL OUT QUACK


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Coffee is gently brewed.

I got some rain last night.  Maybe some more is on the way


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to all of you sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the multiple pots of fresh brewed coffee this morning as I need something to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  I slept like a newborn baby last night BUT I am still sleepy this morning.

As to the rain, we have had storms in the area for the past two days & nights BUT they have missed me by only a mile or so.  It is dry as a desert and the chickens are laying hard boiled eggs and the cows are also giving powdered milk.  Now that is what I call Hot and Dry !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

'Bout done whupped anudder one !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee Gobblein. Morning Quack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Mornin boyz.....coffee is good gobble, got a decent rain yesterday EE (need more), you got this one Quackbro, Pops strollin around!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't know why I got up!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Don't know why I never went to bed, other than I cant sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know why I never went to bed, other than I cant sleep.



I thought I had to go to work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought I had to go to work.



Since you're up, want to work for me?

morning EE, KyD, and Quack's light is still on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know why I never went to bed, other than I cant sleep.




That sucks, you tried taking a benadryl, or dramamene (sp) before bed ??





Jeff C. said:


> I thought I had to go to work.





HATE when that happens, it tickles Dawn I'll jump outta bed hollering "I'M LATE.." and she'll go, "you're off today.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since you're up, want to work for me?
> 
> morning EE, KyD, and Quack's light is still on






Headed to the weekly meeting shortly . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the weekly meeting shortly . .



don't have an accident on the way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Since you're up, want to work for me?
> 
> morning EE, KyD, and Quack's light is still on



I ain't skeered....long as it ain't paper work. I haven't even completed my 2013 taxes. 





Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks, you tried taking a benadryl, or dramamene (sp) before bed ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought I was out of town


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks, you tried taking a benadryl, or dramamene (sp) before bed ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes all of the above and Melatonin. I just as well be taking reeces pieces.


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Got 2 and 1/10th" rain last nite, that's 4 and 4/10ths since Sunday. Got several more cubic yards of mud from the neighbors pool build, msh22 ain happy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Got 2 and 1/10th" rain last nite, that's 4 and 4/10ths since Sunday. Got several more cubic yards of mud from the neighbors pool build, msh22 ain happy.



She gonna be in a bad mood if she can't Cannonball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

H22 is quick.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't skeered....long as it ain't paper work. I haven't even completed my 2013 taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you really, really, really home yet???



Chief, you mean that you haven't filed your 2013 taxes yet ?????


You surely are a procrastinator!!!    OMG, that reminds me.........I haven't even started getting my paperwork ready to file my 2013 TAXES either !!!!!  I hate filing income taxes.  I also hate having to document to the IRS  every time that I took a 50 pounder, certify what type of toilet paper was used, how many business miles did I drive before taking that 50 pounder, detail every location and date that I traveled to, how much I spent on lodging, food, gasoline and maintenance costs, rental cars, air fares, airport parking, tolls, insurance costs involved, and document on every invoice what kind of profit/loss that was incurred as such.  It is a royal pain for sure.   

October 15th will be here really soon so I better get on the stick in a hurry. 



Jeff, I pay all of my normal bills and invoices immediately after receipt BUT if you haven't noticed by now......yes, I am a terrible procrastinator when it comes to filing my annual income tax returns.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Got 2 and 1/10th" rain last nite, that's 4 and 4/10ths since Sunday. Got several more cubic yards of mud from the neighbors pool build, msh22 ain happy.



She should be happy.   



As she can check out the 4-wheel drive before heading out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Are you really, really, really home yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10-4, and when I am reimbursed for expenses it shows as income on my 1099, as I am a contractor. I have to present what is needed to write off every dime of that expense reimbursement. 

What makes it so difficult for me is, I might get expenses from one trip on another trips paycheck. Then I have to figure out which trip to apply those particular expenses to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Sleepy heads!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mernin..............  gotta


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Homo3 still in jail?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

grrrr, im here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3 still in jail?



your supposed to keep US update, not the other way around


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 Morning


havin_fun_huntin said:


> your supposed to keep US update, not the other way around



Oh yeah, let me call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mernin..............  gotta





mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> grrrr, im here





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



All of U are late, dang hom03!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

msh h22 = wreckinball


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning?


 is it?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> grrrr, im here





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Jeff C. said:


> All of U are late, dang hom03!


no, you were waaaaay to early!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

bunch of goobers up in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes it is I woke up alive.
and i'm not late, i was busy this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bunch of goobers up in here



There you are, everybody was so worried, not me though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bunch of goobers up in here



Where have you been young man.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

I was on the other coast


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

LA/Burbank


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I was on the other coast



Bless you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Well........ that was easy. City gonna clean up the mud and neighbor gots to put up silt screen.



Now, Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks for the support


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

we got feetsball on tonight!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2014)

FIX THE CLOCK!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it! 



hdm03 said:


> bunch of goobers up in here



Not just plain either, goobly goobers! 



hdm03 said:


> LA/Burbank



 sent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we got feetsball on tonight!



Sho do! Packers vs Sea Hawks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> LA/Burbank



man, I bet you felt right at home over there...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

Nic is back to yelling at me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ that was easy. City gonna clean up the mud and neighbor gots to put up silt screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Mornin



Can't believe they didn't already have up silt screen


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, I bet you felt right at home over there...



Yeah; a lot of folks were asking about you; you seem to be a legend among all of the left coast Nancys


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe they didn't already have up silt screen



I know. The permit department wasn't too happy bout it it either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; a lot of folks were asking about you; you seem to be a legend among all of the left coast Nancys



Oh snap!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> yes it is I woke up alive.
> and i'm not late, i was busy this morning.


I woke up dead............. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well........ that was easy. City gonna clean up the mud and neighbor gots to put up silt screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Mornin


WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; a lot of folks were asking about you; you seem to be a legend among all of the left coast Nancys


well played sir, well played 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh snap!



hes on his game today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

Mornin 

Orange paint on front bead ain't helpin going to switch to bright white and see if that helps.

Did I hear someone tell 03 to fix the clock??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hom03 = bad clock fixer


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hom03 = still on pacific time


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 = still on pacific time



Correct time is 6:25


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I woke up dead.............
> 
> WONDERFUL!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> hom03 = still on pacific time



He was really in jail, i called.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hom03 = got arrested down there somewhere!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

pretty cool video figured id share with my driveler family.

stuff like this amazes me


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

omg


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hfh = amazed


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hom03 = omg'd


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pretty cool video figured id share with my driveler family.
> 
> stuff like this amazes me


plumb kewl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

I reckon gots banded, how we pose to buy any of his creative hobbies.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

wonder what eye recon done did to gets in trouble?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

40 deg and foggy around here ..... just like a few folks' minds on here I recon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 40 deg and foggy around here ..... just like a few folks' minds on here I recon



That's a beautiful pic. Post card worthy. But 40 degrees


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

is it fry day yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 = got arrested down there somewhere!



cool pic!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

thanks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thanks



You're welcome


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 40 deg and foggy around here ..... just like a few folks' minds on here I recon


 shorts & a long sleeve shirt kinda day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shorts & a long sleeve shirt kinda day!



wait, what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

More like long johns, jeans, sweat shirt, shoes and socks kinda day. NO THANKS.  N No


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, what?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> More like long johns, jeans, sweat shirt, shoes and socks kinda day. NO THANKS.  N No



I think she's been either drinkin already or she's been testing her new "HOT PEAR RELISH" 


But I don't mind it feels like hunting season to me


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, what?


 I LOVE cold weather!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> More like long johns, jeans, sweat shirt, shoes and socks kinda day. NO THANKS.  N No


ok, maybe hiking boots, but I like that temp WAY more than 90!!


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I think she's been either drinkin already or she's been testing her new "HOT PEAR RELISH"
> 
> 
> But I don't mind it feels like hunting season to me


:no no: I love cold weatha!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE cold weather!
> 
> ok, maybe hiking boots, but I like that temp WAY more than 90!!
> 
> :no no: I love cold weatha!



wait, shorts, long sleeve shirt and hiking boots?

keebs done went loco


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, shorts, long sleeve shirt and hiking boots?
> 
> keebs done went loco


 then so is Quack............ wait a minute........... neva mind........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> then so is Quack............ wait a minute........... neva mind........



 yeah, that wasnt your strongest argument


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

ccherry=lurker= 0 post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Pizza Pie fer lunch!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah, that wasnt your strongest argument


maybe not, but I know he wears shorts way after it gets cold too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza Pie fer lunch!


Mexican casserole, with chips &  home made salsa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

it be quiet in here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> it be quiet in here.


sorry 'bout that....................
oh yeah, thanks for leading me to the darkside....................











































I've been lost in you tube land.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry 'bout that....................
> oh yeah, thanks for leading me to the darkside....................
> 
> 
> ...



i do that alot when its slow in here..  No telling what youll end up watching.  Go from a video like i posted earlier to illuminati/conspiracy theory stuff all the way to full episodes of scooby doo


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do that alot when its slow in here..  No telling what youll end up watching.  Go from a video like i posted earlier to illuminati/conspiracy theory stuff all the way to full episodes of scooby doo


yep..............
Found this on FB though..........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got back from town sure is quiet in here  Kind of a nice change


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2014)

Just incase ...... Okay!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yep..............
> Found this on FB though..........



 He just wants to play.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just incase ...... Okay!



Thanks


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

LML AFK got to get busy and try the white paint then go burns some more powder


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry 'bout that....................
> oh yeah, thanks for leading me to the darkside....................
> 
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do that alot when its slow in here..  No telling what youll end up watching.  Go from a video like i posted earlier to illuminati/conspiracy theory stuff all the way to full episodes of scooby doo



kracker and I referred to it as the "wormhole" We sent each other down it often. 

RIP, kracker!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Walmart hunting section is packed out, i just cant get excited about bow hunting in 90+ degree weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pizza Pie fer lunch!



Blueberry pancakes drizzled wiff Maple syrup and chocky milk!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Whopper wif cheese and fries


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Homo3


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

Afternoon my amigos down south.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my amigos down south.



Que pasa, Pops?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Walmart hunting section is packed out, i just cant get excited about bow hunting in 90+ degree weather.


you bow hunt????


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my amigos down south.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> kracker and I referred to it as the "wormhole" We sent each other down it often.
> 
> RIP, kracker!!!


 I 'member hearin that said!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2014)

I been trying to catch up on my sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Quiet......ccherry might say somethin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Never can tell....Wycliff started a driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I been trying to catch up on my sleep.



I tried too Pops, but everytime I got close, I woke up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

definitely quiet up in hera! 

And the rain is going pitter pat pitter pat...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my amigos down south.






Keebs said:


> you bow hunt????
> 
> Hiya Charlie!



I use too, havnt in the last couple of years. Too hot, guess i aint that diehard. Still have my bow i shoot it when it cools down and thats it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> definitely quiet up in hera!
> 
> And the rain is going pitter pat pitter pat...



We've had 4 inches since Sat. night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

So much for that rain.....just got the grass wet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ever get the mower going Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Rain came back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeffs got me on ignore mode.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ever get the mower going Jeff?



Nah.....he's still cuttin with it though. I piddled with it last week til I had to go get ready to go to airport, just haven't touched it yet this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Pouring now!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I use too, havnt in the last couple of years. Too hot, guess i aint that diehard. Still have my bow i shoot it when it cools down and thats it.


 couldn't picture you out there sweatin in a stand with a bow....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> couldn't picture you out there sweatin in a stand with a bow....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bout got Thirstday knocked out. 
Morrow be FRIDAY!


CANNONBALL(if it aint rainin)


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Thirstday knocked out.
> Morrow be FRIDAY!
> 
> 
> CANNONBALL(if it aint rainin)


 I so am ready for Friday @ 5:00!!!


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2014)

Sup folks.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

slip said:


> Sup folks.









 nuttin much, how you is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

slip said:


> Sup folks.



Yall gettin any rain over there, slipster!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 4, 2014)

What i miss???????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!! check yo pm's, darlin'!


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!! check yo pm's, darlin'!



Chief got pms?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Fishing trip is postponed for a day.
Going tomorrow now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief got pms?



according to LMS all men do...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

Poor Chief got da cramps


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 4, 2014)

pourin' here in the 30046


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> according to LMS all men do...



Is sunshine the authoritae on pms?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey y'all! 




The house we are moving to needs A LOT of work before we can even move in.  I spent most of the morning over there just cleaning it. Some people are just nasty.  Gotta go back over there tomorrow & clean some more. It will have to be cleaned at least 2 more times from top to bottom before I even consider it clean. 




Keebs said:


> shorts & a long sleeve shirt kinda day!



Hoodie & shorts for me.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief got pms?





rhbama3 said:


> Fishing trip is postponed for a day.
> Going tomorrow now.


will get my rain slicker out then.............. 


Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> The house we are moving to needs A LOT of work before we can even move in.  I spent most of the morning over there just cleaning it. Some people are just nasty.  Gotta go back over there tomorrow & clean some more. It will have to be cleaned at least 2 more times from top to bottom before I even consider it clean.
> 
> ...


 I knew I couldn't be the only one!


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> pourin' here in the 30046



what's it pouring.....p


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is sunshine the authoritae on pms?



she thinks she is on errthang....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> what's it pouring.....p



isnt that what little red riding hood ate?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I knew I couldn't be the only one!



My hubby says I look goofy going out with a hoodie & shorts on.  Oh & sometimes I wear my fuzzy boots. you know the kind that look like Uggs but the knock offs. I can't afford the real things.


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My hubby says I look goofy going out with a hoodie & shorts on.  Oh & sometimes I wear my fuzzy boots. you know the kind that look like Uggs but the knock offs. I can't afford the real things.



I bet you look funny in a pair of boots.......peeking out over the top and all...................


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> I bet you look funny in a pair of boots.......peeking out over the top and all...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief got pms?



Only once a month!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor Chief got da cramps



I needs a belly rub!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Gotta go to Jag's softball practice...probly get rained out. I hear thunder over there.

CYL!!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2014)

Poor Chief,


----------



## rydert (Sep 4, 2014)

later Jeff C. O


----------



## slip (Sep 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nuttin much, how you is?


Good I guess, been busy as heck. Life got a little crazy.


Jeff C. said:


> Yall gettin any rain over there, slipster!



Oh yeah as soon as I got done washing my car the clouds opened up. Traded the truck for a Camaro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> I bet you look funny in a pair of boots.......peeking out over the top and all...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

last night . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> last night . .



ever?

That would be too good.   How many days off do you have?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 4, 2014)

bye folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ever?
> 
> That would be too good.   How many days off do you have?





Naw, 'pose to start dayz Monday, prolly swap back for nights.  Off Fri, Sat, Sun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

*9 muley BUCKS*

Now you want to talk COOL check it out   I'll post more over on the photo forum but just to wet your Whistle


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Wait.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

Weight


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2014)

ZIP


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome pics Mike !!!




8 mo hrs !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome pics Mike !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Call me tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Call me tomorrow.






You know I'll forget.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know I'll forget.


Well do your best to remember


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now you want to talk COOL check it out   I'll post more over on the photo forum but just to wet your Whistle



Are these wild deer?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well do your best to remember










blood on the ground said:


> Are these wild deer?





Yep !!!



You find a place to hunt opening day doves ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep !!!
> 
> 
> 
> You find a place to hunt opening day doves ??


No I didn't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> No I didn't





I'll get with you 2nd/3rd season..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

Waitin on GW, EE, and the Boss . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I smell the coffee brewing. Gobbelin must be stirring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I think I smell the coffee brewing. Gobbelin must be stirring.





Sorry Charlie, that was me . .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2014)

You aint right Mil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You aint right Mil


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2014)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Quack, Charlie, and the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.  Apparently Gobblin's clock must be stuck in sleep mode this morning.


I've got lots of things to do today before this special weekend gets started.  Tomorrow, I will be enjoying Georgia Southern Eagle's newly enlarged and renovated stadium along with my Daughter and her husband.  Tomorrow's game will be very special as it will be the 1st game played in the newly designed stadium and it will be "Military Appreciation Weekend" which is a fantastic weekend filled with lots of activities that also includes an appearance of the Golden Knights Parachute Team performance just prior to the late afternoon kick-off.  My Daughter produced a video that highlights their ROTC Department personnel and participants along with their achievements during this past year.  Her video will be shown during their halftime celebration on the Eagle's big new Jumbotron Scoreboard.  I will be surrounded by lots of military personnel tomorrow and I am looking forward to seeing all of this action from my new Season Ticket Holder seats.  If watching and participating in this special weekend honoring our military doesn't leave a lump in your throat, then your heart is probably not beating.  

 to all of you military personnel!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

Rolled over this morning and then had to open a fresh bag of coffee to brew the brew this morning.   Drink up and enjoy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rolled over this morning and then had to open a fresh bag of coffee to brew the brew this morning.   Drink up and enjoy




Alright, Now I can continue with the rest of my morning with a cup or three of your fresh brewed "get me up and get me going" coffee !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Alright, Now I can continue with the rest of my morning with a cup or three of your fresh brewed "get me up and get me going" coffee !!!!



Are you celebrating another b'day already?   I see a thread announcing it but do believe I saw another just a few days ago.   Oh well have a


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

Morning gentlemen !!!  One mo hour to go and then 3 glorious dayzzzz off !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


Cool watermelon tricks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Cool watermelon tricks



My computer might be blocking it, but I don't see nuttin Cricky!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you celebrating another b'day already?   I see a thread announcing it but do believe I saw another just a few days ago.   Oh well have a



No I didn't see an announcement a few days ago....maybe that was my alter ego celebrating a birthday or something.

Every year on September 4th, my birth certificate tells me that it is my birthday and I am SOOOOO happy to be alive to celebrate it again.

I had lunch with my close friends John and his wife yesterday and when my server lady asked me what I wished for my birthday, John spoke up and said his only birthday wish was always hoping that he lived long enough to celebrate his next birthday.      Dang, he had a good point !!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

goot morning.........it's football Friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

sshhhhh,
its offly bright in here.
you would think as old as i am i would know better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> goot morning.........it's football Friday.



Yeah....and HHI Friday too...lets go! 



mudracing101 said:


> sshhhhh,
> its offly bright in here.
> you would think as old as i am i would know better.



I must be gettin old too.....I don't get it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> sshhhhh,
> its offly bright in here.
> you would think as old as i am i would know better.



Turn the music up that helps.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey dertO  Tell the wife I said HI.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....and HHI Friday too...lets go!
> 
> 
> 
> I must be gettin old too.....I don't get it!


pm incoming old man


gobbleinwoods said:


> Turn the music up that helps.



Oh no, please no.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Morning folks.  Someone sent me a PM wanting to know if I wanted to read peoples minds.

Mud, buddy, you know thirsty Thursday is for collage kids, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  Someone sent me a PM wanting to know if I wanted to read peoples minds.
> 
> Mud, buddy, you know thirsty Thursday is for collage kids, right?



 Yes and i seen abunch of them on the dirt roads last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

mud =


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

Rise Up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

giggle giggle.  Mud got a headache  hdm03 is talking bout rising up....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!



I got this NIC!

Fix the clock!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

hfh = feelin' tingly all ova


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Mornin`.

Any of ya`ll draw and get a gator tag for this season?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got this NIC!
> 
> Fix the clock!





Thank you kindly!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

We finally got ccherry to post in da Billy thread!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got this NIC!
> 
> Fix the clock!



I will shortly.....trying to make my shopping list for tailgating this weekend.......going with a low country boil


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Any of ya`ll draw and get a gator tag for this season?



No sir....and sad to say, I never have been gator hunting having grown up in Louisiana. 

When I was about to move away from down there they had just started allowing hunting them again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I will shortly.....trying to make my shopping list for tailgating this weekend.......going with a low country boil



What time should I be there?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes and i seen abunch of them on the dirt roads last night


 bless yo heart......... 


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.
> 
> Any of ya`ll draw and get a gator tag for this season?


no, I forgot to put in for it..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mud =


NO banging the head..... and i'd appreciate it if all y'all would use  your inside voices....


hdm03 said:


> I will shortly.....trying to make my shopping list for tailgating this weekend.......going with a low country boil



 Owww, head rush let me sit down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What time should I be there?



7am.....the beer will be cold!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

crap


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

danggit..........slow dis moanin


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll get with you 2nd/3rd season..



That would be awesome and very much appreciated!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03, you make your low country boil spicey or all mild and girlyfied?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

durt, tell your wife i said hey..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homo3?



Mernin mud! You shooting dove tomorrow?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


mernin............ headed to the dentist to get my toofies cleaned, bbl.................


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> durt, tell your wife i said hey..



..........idjit..


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> mernin............ headed to the dentist to get my toofies cleaned, bbl.................



Y'all don't even speak anymore.... so sad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 7am.....the beer will be cold!



PM me direkshuns....don't want all these freeloaders showin up!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03, you make your low country boil spicey or all mild and girlyfied?



I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> ..........idjit..


i was just being polite sir. tell yourself hey also


hdm03 said:


> I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy



 
  That how  like a low country boil too.. good and spicey!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye folks


bye


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now you want to talk COOL check it out   I'll post more over on the photo forum but just to wet your Whistle


Cool pic!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll get with you 2nd/3rd season..


Thanks Bro, cant wait.


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> Cool watermelon tricks


Morning


rydert said:


> danggit..........slow dis moanin


Dirt, tell your wife i need my head rubbed, i'm movin slow this morning.


blood on the ground said:


> Mernin mud! You shooting dove tomorrow?


No, welding on a truck.
been invited Sunday but its like 80% chance of rain, hope it works out.



hdm03 said:


> I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy


 Hot and spicy








Going to go lay down now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all don't even speak anymore.... so sad!



Hey Blood. 


Mud,


----------



## Crickett (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> My computer might be blocking it, but I don't see nuttin Cricky!



 sorry..........I changed it. Don't know why that one wouldn't embed


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

MORNING 

Blood to answer your question Yes they is wild deer but they live close to a resort area so kind of use to people they even walked over to that fence as I tried to get up the hill for a closer shot of them, Then they thought better of it and headed off up the hill


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Blood.
> 
> 
> Mud,



Stop it, you makin my head hurt more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.........
> 
> no, I forgot to put in for it..............





You should have. Here`s just a couple of recent ones I`ve seen lately.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Couple more.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Couple more.



You ever hunt any of them gators?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

dats some big ol allgatas


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice pics Nic. GOOD MORNING SIR


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice pics Nic. GOOD MORNING SIR



I really need to head your way one fall!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I really need to head your way one fall!



Sure wish some of the folks in that area would let ya hunt them but they think them deer are cute  atleast till they get in their flower beds and garden or they hit them with their shiney new cars


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sure wish some of the folks in that area would let ya hunt them but they think them deer are cute  atleast till they get in their flower beds and garden or they hit them with their shiney new cars


Ahhh I ain't got to come hunting! I just want to visit the west and see the scenery! I'm tired of house on top of house subdivisions and crowded places that the Atlanta metro life has to offer!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

mmmm gator meat


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever hunt any of them gators?





Nah, they a nuisance to me. I carried Debbie last year and helped her get one. It`s the one next to my boat.

Here`s a couple more. Two facin` each other in the first pic. One that dove right as I snapped the shot.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nice pics Nic. GOOD MORNING SIR





Howdy Mike!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dems some NICE gators thera.

There will be no cannonballing in dem waters.  No No


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dems some NICE gators thera.
> 
> There will be no cannonballing in dem waters.  No No



Don't be scared......it would be like swimming with dolphins


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy


.....idjit.....


Jeff C. said:


>


don't encourage them.........


mudracing101 said:


> Dirt, tell your wife i need my head rubbed, i'm movin slow this morning.
> Hot and spicy
> 
> 
> Going to go lay down now.



.....dang hung ova idjit.........


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ahhh I ain't got to come hunting! I just want to visit the west and see the scenery! I'm tired of house on top of house subdivisions and crowded places that the Atlanta metro life has to offer!



Still a few places where you can strech your legs without bumping into someone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> .....idjit.....
> 
> don't encourage them.........
> 
> ...




Hey Mud,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't be scared......it would be like swimming with dolphins



Gators tend to bite.. dolphins, well sometimes they do other stuff to people... just sayin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gators tend to bite.. dolphins, well sometimes they do other stuff to people... just sayin



it's just a playful bite......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Don't be scared......it would be like swimming with dolphins



I was gonna do that in Cancun and chickened out. 
Them things are BIG when you get in the water wiff em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dems some NICE gators thera.
> 
> There will be no cannonballing in dem waters.  No No




This particular gator has made me get back in the boat more than once when I was takin` a bath out at the Indian Mound. He`s a good 14 feet long. One of the two biggest ones I know of in the area.




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gators tend to bite.. dolphins, well sometimes they do other stuff to people... just sayin




You have to be meaner than they are. If they bite, you bite back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> it's just a playful bite......


check your inbox 


Nicodemus said:


> This particular gator has made me get back in the boat more than once when I was takin` a bath out at the Indian Mound. He`s a good 14 feet long. One of the two biggest ones I know of in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um, Nic, buddy,  They got more teef than me, theirs are sharper, longer and have more of a bite force.  Unless there is tape around its mouth my head isnt getting THAT close to theirs  NoNo


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all don't even speak anymore.... so sad!


HEY BLOOOD!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> You should have. Here`s just a couple of recent ones I`ve seen lately.


You gotta promise if I ever do put in for it & get it, YOU will go with me!!


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

I saw a big one in the Ogeechee river a couple of weeks ago....he wasn't to scared of us....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I saw a big one in the Ogeechee river a couple of weeks ago....he wasn't to scared of us....



you should have pet him, they like being scratched behind the snout so i hear


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> HEY BLOOOD!!!!!
> 
> You gotta promise if I ever do put in for it & get it, YOU will go with me!!




Consider it done.  




rydert said:


> I saw a big one in the Ogeechee river a couple of weeks ago....he wasn't to scared of us....




There`s one up the Kinchafoonee from the house like that. Almost not enough water for the big varmint, but he`s been up there for at least 2 years now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Still a few places where you can strech your legs without bumping into someone





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Mud,





rydert said:


> I saw a big one in the Ogeechee river a couple of weeks ago....he wasn't to scared of us....


I will slap a gator....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Quack


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

mud said he would slap a gator
mud=fullofthebull


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever hunt any of them gators?





Nooooooooo you idjit, he just takes pics . . 





Nic, what in the heck are we gonna do with hfh and blood?? 



I'm not gonna say anythang else, gotta crash.  Hope  ya'll have a great dayyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooo you idjit, he just takes pics . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  what did i do this time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooo you idjit, he just takes pics . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I help purty Ladies get their gator.


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you should have pet him, they like being scratched behind the snout so i hear



scratched behind the snout=no arm....


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

I bet wraslin one of them big ole gators will get yo blood pumpin.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> scratched behind the snout=no arm....



 should give them a tooth brush first.  Mama said alligators are ornery cause dey got all dem teefs and no toof brush.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I help purty Ladies get their gator.


 I won't look NEAR as good wiff a gator as Miss Debbie, but I promise not to squeal like a girly-girl!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I won't look NEAR as good wiff a gator as Miss Debbie, but I promise not to squeal like a girly-girl!





Remember, you one of the tough 3. You`ll do just fine.


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs=tough
hfh=squeals like a girly-girl


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nooooooooo you idjit, he just takes pics . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like Quack is going to bed on the WRONG side of the bed this mornin. 
Cheer up poopyhead.


Nicodemus said:


> I help purty Ladies get their gator.



Love that girl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm not a girly girl, but I am a GURLEY girl.
Go DAWGS!


(Gurley is one of the best players on the UGA football team)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> Keebs=tough
> hfh=squeals like a girly-girl



I dont squeal if i get freaked out i tend to use very bad words and move very quickly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sounds like Quack is going to bed on the WRONG side of the bed this mornin.
> Cheer up poopyhead.
> 
> 
> Love that girl!





We all love Miss Debbie!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember, you one of the tough 3. You`ll do just fine.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not a girly girl, but I am a GURLEY girl.
> Go DAWGS!
> 
> 
> (Gurley is one of the best players on the UGA football team)


 I actually knew who you were talking about!!  Ain'tcha proud of me?!?!?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not a girly girl, but I am a GURLEY girl.
> Go DAWGS!
> 
> 
> (Gurley is one of the best players on the UGA football team)



you need to tell him to cut his daggum hair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to tell him to cut his daggum hair.





Who you talkin` too???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who you talkin` too???




um, see, well..yeah.. i got nothing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I actually knew who you were talking about!!  Ain'tcha proud of me?!?!?


I'm very proud Sista!  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to tell him to cut his daggum hair.





Nicodemus said:


> Who you talkin` too???


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm very proud Sista!


insert huge grinning smiley------>                                                  <---------


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I bet wraslin one of them big ole gators will get yo blood pumpin.......


You should try slappin one, that look at you funny like ..What!!????


Nicodemus said:


> Who you talkin` too???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> insert huge grinning smiley------>                                                  <---------



I had no idea what Gurley meant


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ready for lunch, i'm going to eat like a flood victim.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had no idea what Gurley meant


HA!


mudracing101 said:


> Ready for lunch, i'm going to eat like a flood victim.


stay away from the greasy stuff.......... juss sayin........


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Who you talkin` too???



I think hfh was referring to you Mr. Nicodemus......

I would ban him if I were you...............


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

WOW.....I wasn't even trying


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think hfh was referring to you Mr. Nicodemus......
> 
> I would ban him if I were you...............





I think I`ll keep him around, just to torment him from time to time.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey, dert?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Dang, I got to get to work. Got ground to bust if I want mustard, turnips, collards, kale, and cabbage to eat this winter.


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey, dert?



yes.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I got to get to work. Got ground to bust if I want mustard, turnips, collards, kale, and cabbage to eat this winter.



later


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Nic still here, is it safe yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic still here, is it safe yet?



Why? You up to something?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

I need a hair cut, starting to look like Nic. Not quite as ugly but long hair, Well y'all know what i mean.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? You up to something?



Hey Bama, you fishing yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic still here, is it safe yet?


Just walk on your tippy toes. You'll be OK. 


mudracing101 said:


> I need a hair cut, starting to look like Nic. Not quite as ugly but long hair, Well y'all know what i mean.


I noticed that in your lake pic. I think it looks good on ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? You up to something?



Me? No sir!  Just seeing iffin he was gone.  Its Friday, dont wanna push my luck too much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hair cut, starting to look like Nic. Not quite as ugly but long hair, Well y'all know what i mean.





I might be ugly, but my Ladies love me.


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just walk on your tippy toes. You'll be OK.
> 
> I noticed that in your lake pic. I think it looks good on ya.



mud posted some lake pics?....I need to go check those out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> mud posted some lake pics?....I need to go check those out



you wanna see mud in his bathing suit.. you just nasty


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, I got to get to work. Got ground to bust if I want mustard, turnips, collards, kale, and cabbage to eat this winter.





rydert said:


> yes.......


 Howudoin?


rhbama3 said:


> Why? You up to something?





mudracing101 said:


> I need a hair cut, starting to look like Nic. Not quite as ugly but long hair, Well y'all know what i mean.


almost as much gray as his too............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just walk on your tippy toes. You'll be OK.
> 
> I noticed that in your lake pic. I think it looks good on ya.


 It does, don't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Bama, you fishing yet?



Nope. 
Brother in law had to work late yesterday and wifey had two afternoon teleconferences. Decided to just stay home and go down to PC this afternoon. H's working and we'll just gig flounder tonight and troll for mackerel tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you wanna see mud in his bathing suit.. you just nasty



I think he is hoping to see Mud's SIL.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Still a few places where you can strech your legs without bumping into someone



I'm so jealous!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he is hoping to see Mud's SIL.



shes a cutie...  muds bro did GOOD..  
mud did too.. still cant figure that one out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ready for lunch, i'm going to eat like a flood victim.



melons still in season?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes a cutie...  muds bro did GOOD..
> mud did too.. still cant figure that one out



Yep, Mud did real good.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

Sure hope my heater core for the truck gets here soon still kind of COOL in the mornings


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, Mud did real good.





I know for a natural fact that I did!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just walk on your tippy toes. You'll be OK.
> 
> I noticed that in your lake pic. I think it looks good on ya.


Well thats it , it stays for  a lil while longer.



Nicodemus said:


> I might be ugly, but my Ladies love me.






rydert said:


> mud posted some lake pics?....I need to go check those out





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you wanna see mud in his bathing suit.. you just nasty


 good one Leroy


Keebs said:


> Howudoin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rhbama3 said:


> Nope.
> Brother in law had to work late yesterday and wifey had two afternoon teleconferences. Decided to just stay home and go down to PC this afternoon. H's working and we'll just gig flounder tonight and troll for mackerel tomorrow.


Good luck!



gobbleinwoods said:


> melons still in season?


Speakin of , i bought on of the last ones yesterday at Harvey's. I promised my daughter i would get one, $7.20 i almost fell out.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, Mud did real good.


 Did my best to run her off in the beginning, why she's still around i dont know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

BAM! Multi quote King!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I know for a natural fact that I did!



i aint much for red heads but I gotta agree with ya there Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

$7.20 for a mellon?  Hope it was a big mellon.   I love big mellons!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> $7.20 for a mellon?  Hope it was a big mellon.   I love big mellons!



NO , it was actually a funny lookin melon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I might be ugly, but my Ladies love me.


 yeah we do!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO , it was actually a funny lookin melon.


square?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

self moderate, self moderate, self moderate...........


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you wanna see mud in his bathing suit.. you just nasty


you a idjit......but that was funny


havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes a cutie...  muds bro did GOOD..
> mud did too.. still cant figure that one out


dey some hawtees


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, Mud did real good.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> $7.20 for a mellon?  Hope it was a big mellon.   I love big mellons!



speaking of......tell LMS I said hay......she'll know


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so jealous!



Blood here's where we're headed in 24 days  Probably won't have the snow it's an earlier season then when I took these.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Mikey, you gotta stop posting pics of all those critters and that pretty wilderness.  Im starting to get a little jealous!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> you a idjit......but that was funny
> 
> dey some hawtees
> 
> ...



Shes for sale, care to make an offer?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Dert=


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


>


dert=got da moves............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

recon dirt dont wanna make me an offer


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon dirt dont wanna make me an offer


bless yo heart......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mikey, you gotta stop posting pics of all those critters and that pretty wilderness.  Im starting to get a little jealous!



But that's my JOB now adays


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But that's my JOB now adays



Now your talkin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> But that's my JOB now adays



tuff won butt sumwon haz too due it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^  had to type so hdm0000no could read it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sure hope my heater core for the truck gets here soon still kind of COOL in the mornings



You have said enough.... Now if you can't share you need to just take your toys and sly comments and go back home! LOL!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now your talkin.



Well hello little lady.... Goin my way???


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Kang


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Maybe


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

I still got it!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

Trade ya Blood you send me some rain and I'll send ya some COOLNESS


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon dirt dont wanna make me an offer



no disrespect meant by this, but I already have a blond
I don't want another.........


now if she were a brunette


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

cubed steak, mashed taters, buttery beans, fresh maters and a  Pibb......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I still got it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I still got it!!!



There is a shot for that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> no disrespect meant by this, but I already have a blond
> I don't want another.........
> 
> 
> now if she were a brunette



 
she is, and would be if her sister wasnt a hair dresser.
They have put alot of dye in her hair over the years.  i think it seeped into he scalp tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There is a shot for that!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> cubed steak, mashed taters, buttery beans, fresh maters and a  Pibb......


you win!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you win!



Sho did. Craving flung.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

got da office by myself.............. dang it's dead here............ ready for 5:00!!  Think I'll drop by Mud's & see if I can interest him in some dirt road therapy...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, Keebs, I was told the otehr day there are 2 vapor places in Tifton..  One is on 82, the other is close to the post office


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs=long afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, Keebs, I was told the otehr day there are 2 vapor places in Tifton..  One is on 82, the other is close to the post office


 Kewl, the list I looked at didn't list the one near the post office, just the one out on 82........ got a name for it?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=long afternoon.


 I know, bossman don't jinxed it too, said how quick this morning went by & said "I bet this afternoon is just gonna drag"........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Kewl, the list I looked at didn't list the one near the post office, just the one out on 82........ got a name for it?
> 
> I know, bossman don't jinxed it too, said how quick this morning went by & said "I bet this afternoon is just gonna drag"........



No maam.  The person who told me about it said the guy close to the post office was "different" but liked what he had in stock more.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Different?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Different?



thats the word he used.  Wasnt sure what he meant, didnt ask.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Speaking of different......................where'd hdm03 run off to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of different......................where'd hdm03 run off to



If i had to guess, he is creating a FB account so he can look at pics of mud at the lake.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Or maybe watching more videos of happy dolphins on youtube..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If i had to guess, he is creating a FB account so he can look at pics of mud at the lake.



mud has so many definitions.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam.  The person who told me about it said the guy close to the post office was "different" but liked what he had in stock more.


well, can ya tell me more about where it is located other than "close to the post office"???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud has so many definitions.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mud has so many definitions.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>




I just "got" it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I just "got" it!



i still havent "got" it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, can ya tell me more about where it is located other than "close to the post office"???



feller told me but i wasnt paying much attention.  Ihad to get to work and he wanted to talk.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

JeFf Fa Fa C In Da HoUsE


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i still havent "got" it


 keep reading it.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> feller told me but i wasnt paying much attention.  Ihad to get to work and he wanted to talk.


imagonnaskinyou!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> JeFf Fa Fa C In Da HoUsE


 Where him is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I still got it!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> i still havent "got" it



Sure you do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

nope, still dont get it...

Iv been off my "game" the past few weeks.. my brain aint workin right


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I make it like Dirt's wife.......hot and spicy





havin_fun_huntin said:


> JeFf Fa Fa C In Da HoUsE





Keebs said:


> keep reading it.............
> 
> imagonnaskinyou!
> 
> Where him is?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jeff



  

Yall been Bizzyyyyyy!!! 



All this thread needs is:


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> nope, still dont get it...
> 
> Iv been off my "game" the past few weeks.. my brain aint workin right


seems a bit worse here lately too........... juss sayin..........


----------



## rydert (Sep 5, 2014)

dat cow gots a long tongue..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> seems a bit worse here lately too........... juss sayin..........



I know..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

recon dat cow gits tired of hearin dat bell?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

rydert said:


> dat cow gots a long tongue..........




  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> recon dat cow gits tired of hearin dat bell?



He's got the feva!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Back to piddlin wiff Jag's mower!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Trade ya Blood you send me some rain and I'll send ya some COOLNESS



I will send it.... over night!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 5, 2014)

Me no have it anymore.... Quang for a da...ng minute!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

If I didn`t love my ancestral homeland so much, or love turkey huntin` Southern style, or love redbelly bream so much, or love the Flint River, Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks and Lake Seminole so much, my beloved swamps, or love diamondback rattlesnakes, or real grits and cornbread, or collards grown in South Georgia soil, or flats and bay fishin` in the Gulf Of Mexico for trout, reds, and flounder, and just bought a big boat to pursue such endeavors, and a few very good friends, I would sell out everthang and make sure The Redhead, my single shot shotgun, Quigley, Gabriel, my plains rifle, and my pistols were loaded up, and git gone from this heat and move to Wyoming!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> If I didn`t love my ancestral homeland so much, or love turkey huntin` Southern style, or love redbelly bream so much, or love the Flint River, Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks and Lake Seminole so much, my beloved swamps, or love diamondback rattlesnakes, or real grits and cornbread, or collards grown in South Georgia soil, or flats and bay fishin` in the Guldf Of Mexico for trout, reds, and flounder, and just bought a big boat to pursue such endeavors, I would sell out everthang and make sure The Redhead, my single shot shotgun, Quigley, Gabriel, my plains rifle, and my pistols were loaded up, and git gone from this heat and move to Wyoming!


Darlin', as long as you have the Redhead by your side, ain't nuttin else gonna matter no way..............


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', as long as you have the Redhead by your side, ain't nuttin else gonna matter no way..............




Them turkeys, fish, and rifles matter!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

Nic=HOT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

I like flat land myself.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nic=HOT





Rough on an old man out there tryin` to plow up a garden in this kind of weather.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Them turkeys, fish, and rifles matter!!


not near as much as her.............. don't let her get on here & see you sayin stuff like that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like flat land myself.


mountains are a treat.........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Rough on an old man out there tryin` to plow up a garden in this kind of weather.


well duh, that's early morning work!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not near as much as her.............. don't let her get on here & see you sayin stuff like that!




She knows where she stands in the ranks.  




Keebs said:


> well duh, that's early morning work!




Mornin` is for drankin` strong coffee, and lookin` out over the field.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> She knows where she stands in the ranks.
> 
> Mornin` is for drankin` strong coffee, and lookin` out over the field.


ya ornery 'ol cuss!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2014)

It's TIME! 
Ya'll have a great weekend. 


CANNONBALLx2


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ya ornery 'ol cuss!





Yep, but that`s just part of my natural likeability and charm.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's TIME!
> Ya'll have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> CANNONBALLx2


 See ya, sista, have a good trip down, holler at me if you can!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, but that`s just part of my natural likeability and charm.


 I know........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Incase yall forgot, its Friday


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Incase yall forgot, its Friday


NEVA!!!  It's the ONE Friday night I listen to a Football game....... GO IRWIN!!!!!! WhhoooHHHooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Southbound and down!!!!
saltwater fish are waiting on me!
y'all have a great weekend....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Southbound and down!!!!
> saltwater fish are waiting on me!
> y'all have a great weekend....


 safe travels, Wobert!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Any one seen Mud????


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mud is taking a nap. No internet at work.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud is taking a nap. No internet at work.


how long did it take you to type that out on da batphone?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Too long. Later y'all   I'm out


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Too long. Later y'all   I'm out


 BYE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

BAMM!

Jag's mower is back to normal.....finally!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BAMM!
> 
> Jag's mower is back to normal.....finally!


well, what was the problem?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Thoroughly cleaned the carb and jets, no better! Played around with it some more, and then came to the conclusion it was the governor spring had gotten stretched. I have no idea how it got like that. You couldn't even get to it without taking the breather/filter housing completely off.  

Anyway, I adjusted the spring and wala! Jag is back to cutting @ normal if not a tad more rpm smoothly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, what was the problem?



Dummy me even mentioned the governor in a post to Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thoroughly cleaned the carb and jets, no better! Played around with it some more, and then came to the conclusion it was the governor spring had gotten stretched. I have no idea how it got like that. You couldn't even get to it without taking the breather/filter housing completely off.
> 
> Anyway, I adjusted the spring and wala! Jag is back to cutting @ normal if not a tad more rpm smoothly.





Jeff C. said:


> Dummy me even mentioned the governor in a post to Mud!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

I just asked Jag if it was runnin good. He said, "Perrrrfect!" I said, "you're back to makin money, huh?" He said, "Change."


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thoroughly cleaned the carb and jets, no better! Played around with it some more, and then came to the conclusion it was the governor spring had gotten stretched. I have no idea how it got like that. You couldn't even get to it without taking the breather/filter housing completely off.
> 
> Anyway, I adjusted the spring and wala! Jag is back to cutting @ normal if not a tad more rpm smoothly.





Jeff C. said:


> Dummy me even mentioned the governor in a post to Mud!


 I remember that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



I'll be honest, I was afraid he scored/galled the cylinder wall by washin it down with all that gas in it. I suspected it really cranked and he didn't want to tell me about it. He finally admitted it today.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 5, 2014)

Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 5, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

I've got to find some silver now. 

 I could just go get some out of his stash and hand it to him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Have a great weekend!!!!!!!!



Later galfriend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Fixin to catch a buzzzz! Gotta get up early in da moanin, Jag's got a softball tournament in Forsyth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Guess I will be dvr'n football tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

looks like LMS has got to work late again tonight and work Saturday too..  There goes my plans


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> looks like LMS has got to work late again tonight and work Saturday too..  There goes my plans



BTDT....sux!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Btdt???


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Btdt???



Been there done that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been there done that



Thanks for clearing that up wycliff 

Im sure It will happen many many more times,  such is life..


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah but enjoy it because they grow up quick


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah but enjoy it because they grow up quick



Can't emphasize that enough, Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Quack fixin to have a dranky drank!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack fixin to have a dranky drank!





Er uhm Chiefbro, I'm WAAAAAAAY beyond a dranky drank !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Chiefbro, I'm WAAAAAAAY beyond a dranky drank !!



Thought maybe yo slept in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Gotta reboot....no audio.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Quack deserted me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack deserted me!



Naw man still here, just loaded up 4 wheeler etc on my trailer with assitance of Dawn and Susie  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2014)

Outta here bro's and well . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outta here bro's and well . . .



Where ya headed?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 5, 2014)

evening Chief-O


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sitting on the dock of the bay watching the tide flow away......
Drove thru 5-6 sure enough downpours on the way here. Tanked up on some popeye's chicken and now waiting on dark to go stick some flatfish!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Right on time. Wind has picked up and lightning in the distance.
it sux to be me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Right on time. Wind has picked up and lightning in the distance.
> it sux to be me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 5, 2014)

Poor bama.  All that luck.  Sadly its all bad


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Its raining.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

Evening Jeff

Just about got the pop-up trailer setup and opened up so I can air it out and see what critters may have moved in and set up home

Good news heater core showed up this afternoon so that will take presedence tomorrow, now if it just goes as easy as it seems it should


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 5, 2014)

opps he gone already guess I typed to slow. Oh well back to work


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2014)

Its a washout. Rain stopped but it dirtied up the water.
Drove all the way to pcb just to sit and watch a football game on tv.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have done it again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its a washout. Rain stopped but it dirtied up the water.
> Drove all the way to pcb just to sit and watch a football game on tv.


Robert I would like to formally invite you up here to hunt deer/turkey, or fish in my inlaws pond!!

We need the rain really bad!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert I would like to formally invite you up here to hunt deer/turkey, or fish in my inlaws pond!!
> 
> We need the rain really bad!!




Now that is what I call a real friend!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

Happy Saturday to all of you sleepy drivelers.  It is time to wake up and smell the coffee and get your rears in gear.  Speaking of coffee.........where is Gobblin and his couple of pots of fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need some really bad!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Saturday to all of you sleepy drivelers.  It is time to wake up and smell the coffee and get your rears in gear.  Speaking of coffee.........where is Gobblin and his couple of pots of fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I need some really bad!!!!!



Mornin Mike, gobble is draggin 2 day. I've looked everywhere for his stash of mornin goodness, but can't find it. I found some trashy messican stuff, but not his good Columbian. 

Anyway, gettin ready to head to Forsyth for Jag's Softball tournament.

BTW.....I had some remnants of some of the good Columbian stuff from gobblin, so I went ahead and fired up the pot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2014)

EE,  needing it badly myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

Leave it to wimmens....turns out we're going to Cumming, Ga. (Forsythe County), not Forsythe, Ga. 

No biggie, but just had a discussion with MizT about getting more detailed info on the way here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE,  needing it badly myself.





Gobblin, thanks for showing up and helping to get my eyes open this morning.  Better late than never !!!   



Jeff C. said:


> Leave it to wimmens....turns out we're going to Cumming, Ga. (Forsythe County), not Forsythe, Ga.
> 
> No biggie, but just had a discussion with MizT about getting more detailed info on the way here.




Chief, are you trying to say that you might not know if you are Cumming or Going ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave it to wimmens....turns out we're going to Cumming, Ga. (Forsythe County), not Forsythe, Ga.
> 
> No biggie, but just had a discussion with MizT about getting more detailed info on the way here.



And they wonder why we don't ask them for directions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for showing up and helping to get my eyes open this morning.  Better late than never !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is Saturday and I am at my cabin in the mtns.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Saturday and I am at my cabin in the mtns.




That is exactly where I thought you were too!!!
You are SOOOO forgiven for showing up late this morning!!!


I am fixing to be heading to Statesboro in about an hour.  Will be down there with my Daughter and Son-in-law in the heat, possible rain showers etc while trying to enjoy the football game this evening at GSU.  It is going to be a long hot day filled with plenty of food, sweltering humid heat with profuse sweating and Eagle Creek gnats as well.  I foresee lots of bottles of Dasani water being consumed before, during, and after the game today.

There will be plenty of excitement today at GSU with the first home game being played in the newly renovated and enlarged stadium and facilities.

I just hope that I can get back home before I turn into a pumpkin at midnight tonight!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave it to wimmens....turns out we're going to Cumming, Ga. (Forsythe County), not Forsythe, Ga.
> 
> No biggie, but just had a discussion with MizT about getting more detailed info on the way here.




Right before I was going to sign off, I swear that heard Jeff C's gps unit saying........RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING !!!!       


Yep, those wimmens will do that to you every time!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Right before I was going to sign off, I swear that heard Jeff C's gps unit saying........RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING !!!!
> 
> 
> Yep, those wimmens will do that to you every time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 6, 2014)

Loaded up, going to pick up my nephew and head to Monticello to kill some grey ghosts !!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 6, 2014)

Hope y'all get plenty of birds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Big boat is running rough. Came back to the dock and gonna check sparkplugs, put some engine cleaner/gas treatment in and put some more gas in. Hoping its just something simple.


----------



## mattech (Sep 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Its a washout. Rain stopped but it dirtied up the water.
> Drove all the way to pcb just to sit and watch a football game on tv.





rhbama3 said:


> Big boat is running rough. Came back to the dock and gonna check sparkplugs, put some engine cleaner/gas treatment in and put some more gas in. Hoping its just something simple.



No offense, but please don't ever invite me to go fishing with ya. 



Hope you get it running good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

Getting ready to play our 1st game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2014)

At west marine picking up fuel filters. Please lawd, let it be that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

Jag hit a triple his 1st @bat, bases loaded. First game ended up 14-1 for them, Henry Co. Big Dogs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 6, 2014)

Wave at me Jeff C Hole.......you be in my neck of da woods


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 6, 2014)

Hdmo you should invite jeff over.  Then atleast one of us will know how ugly you are.  Btw a bonus is jeffs wife is hawt and jag is a good guy.  He will make you laugh and leave a lasting impression.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2014)

Well warmin up enough to be ready to go out and start the tear down. Sure a lot of plastic that I don't want to break takin it apart Cross your fingers 

Popped up the trailer and so far so good things look GOOD 23 days to go and I sure wish i could calm down. Called both buds with meal planning and what not so we're ready  The orange paint didn't work but some bright white worked real good. I feel good  Still havin a hard time thinkin I can wait on a BIG BULL is a spike walks out in front of me.... I want to fill this tag


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well warnin up enough to be ready to go out and start the tear down. Sure a lot of plastic that I don't want to break takin it apart Cross your fingers
> 
> Popped up the trailer and so far so good things look GOOD 23 days to go and I sure wish i could calm down. Called both buds with meal planning and what not so we're ready  The orange paint didn't work but some bright white worked real good. I feel good  Still havin a hard time thinkin I can wait on a BIG BULL is a spike walks out in front of me.... I want to fill this tag


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag hit a triple his 1st @bat, bases loaded. First game ended up 14-1 for them, Henry Co. Big Dogs!


 WhoooHOOooooo, go JAG!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2014)

Starting to get the hang of the new camera so you can bet there'll be lot's of pic from the trip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 6, 2014)

Labs,  I wish a spike would walk back by at dark so many times I passed waiting on a big'un .  Hope you fill the tag and any critter you bring home will be worth the trip.

As far as cameras go isn't the iPhone 3 about like the 2?   face palm:

Chief-O,  Way to go Jag.   How many more games to be played?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Two spanish mackerel so far. Sea is getting rough and see storms on the land. Lost a nice ki ng at the  boat.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Labs,  I wish a spike would walk back by at dark so many times I passed waiting on a big'un .  Hope you fill the tag and any critter you bring home will be worth the trip.
> 
> As far as cameras go isn't the iPhone 3 about like the 2?   face palm:
> 
> Chief-O,  Way to go Jag.   How many more games to be played?




Gobblin the Hawkins has 7 elk to it's credit but only one BULL (2X2) the rest are cows so I'd really like a big bull cause who knows how many more trips I might be able to do. But like I said tag soup sucks  Hunting them is the easy part but at 63 packin them out becomes the job but me and my 2 old buds are ready to do what ever it takes 

The camera is a a Panisonic with 18 power zoom and it will always be in my pocket ya just never know what might walk out in front of ya  Used the Kodak for so many years it's takin abit to get use to where and what each button does.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2014)

Heater core changed out in truck and so far so good, no quite as easy as it seemed but only a few cuts and scrapes and no leaks so far.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2014)

Don't think I'll talk about some of the words that were used telling the old and the new one what I thought of the idjit that designed the location


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2014)

Trying to outrhn a tztorm. Gonna be close!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to outrhn a tztorm. Gonna be close!



Bama = livin on the edge!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, thanks for showing up and helping to get my eyes open this morning.  Better late than never !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was going I found out I was really Cumming. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> And they wonder why we don't ask them for directions.



Ain't that the truf?



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Right before I was going to sign off, I swear that heard Jeff C's gps unit saying........RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING, RECALCULATING !!!!
> 
> 
> Yep, those wimmens will do that to you every time!



Heard that several times on the way. I was following them in a convoy and all of a sudden we got off 400 N. Was sitting at a stop light and my gps was telling me to get back on. We lost the big buses, but a couple of us continued on and wound up getting right back on 400 N in 3 miles. Could not figure out for the life of me why we got off until we were all there and I asked. They said, "We had to go to the bathrooom." A phone call would have been nice. 



hdm03 said:


> Wave at me Jeff C Hole.......you be in my neck of da woods



You shoulda hollered!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdmo you should invite jeff over.  Then atleast one of us will know how ugly you are.  Btw a bonus is jeffs wife is hawt and jag is a good guy.  He will make you laugh and leave a lasting impression.



He screwed up royally! He could've told MizT 'Hi'. 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well warmin up enough to be ready to go out and start the tear down. Sure a lot of plastic that I don't want to break takin it apart Cross your fingers
> 
> Popped up the trailer and so far so good things look GOOD 23 days to go and I sure wish i could calm down. Called both buds with meal planning and what not so we're ready  The orange paint didn't work but some bright white worked real good. I feel good  Still havin a hard time thinkin I can wait on a BIG BULL is a spike walks out in front of me.... I want to fill this tag



I like that pop-up!



Keebs said:


> WhoooHOOooooo, go JAG!!!!



He/they were on fire in that 1st game! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Labs,  I wish a spike would walk back by at dark so many times I passed waiting on a big'un .  Hope you fill the tag and any critter you bring home will be worth the trip.
> 
> As far as cameras go isn't the iPhone 3 about like the 2?   face palm:
> 
> Chief-O,  Way to go Jag.   How many more games to be played?



They played 2 more before they were knocked out. Got beat in one of them 10-5 and last one 7-5



rhbama3 said:


> Two spanish mackerel so far. Sea is getting rough and see storms on the land. Lost a nice ki ng at the  boat.



At least you were able to get out there, sorry about all your troubles, Pookie!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Don't think I'll talk about some of the words that were used telling the old and the new one what I thought of the idjit that designed the location



I know what you mean about the engineers that draw that stuff up, but never have to put their hands on it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Driving by


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Driving by



In a golfcart again?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> In a golfcart again?



Not tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not tonight.



I think I don't blame ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Night  Night drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Sep 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Driving by


you coulda at least have blown the horn!


Jeff C. said:


> I think I don't blame ya!


quit helpin him out!


mudracing101 said:


> Night  Night drivelers


lite weight!

Went to Ashburn to see the mobile Vietnam Veterans Wall today............ humbling and sacred......... 
wish parents could read & obey signs and make kids behave though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 6, 2014)

One small flounder in the boat and tried to gig the biggest mullet ive ever seen but he got by me too qujck.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2014)

Well the Sabbath has arrived and the coffee is made.


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the Sabbath has arrived and the coffee is made.



much obliged G
mornin' every buddies


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2014)

Gobblin and Cramer,

I'm sorry about showing up late this morning BUT there was a very good reason.  I was tired!!!!

I had a full day of having lots of fun, food, fellowship, and getting to see all of the new aspects of the newly enhanced stadium features at the Georgia Southern University.  All of these new enhancements were great.

The rain stayed away for the 6pm kick-off last night and the scoring just kept getting higher and higher.  When it was finally over last night, the score was 83-9 in favor of GSU over Savannah State University.    

I finally got back home a little before midnight after driving through several rainstorms between Statesboro and Augusta.  I went to bed and slept like a baby until a few minutes ago.

Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I think that I will drink a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee while I read the newspaper this morning before I get ready to head northward to check out my property up to the country today.


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2014)

migmack - did you ever change your name?
cause if you did , someone has been posting using migmack and I don't want them to get you in any trouble


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2014)

tome for some aerobics


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2014)

my hair don't do aerobics no more - I spilt my coffee doing the kicks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2014)

I havent had a cup of coffee in a few months i could use one now.  Had some crazy dreams last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2014)

cramer said:


> migmack - did you ever change your name?
> cause if you did , someone has been posting using migmack and I don't want them to get you in any trouble



I hope eyerecon didnt hack me.


----------



## cramer (Sep 7, 2014)

kinda tee'd you up for the flop
or eyerecon 
this is gonna give me an anziyt attack

what if someone was to say something stoopid hacked mines and used Cramer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2014)

Keep worrying he a young guy knows the tricks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Moanin.....one of those dreaded airport, but appreciated travel days today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

no drivelerz


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, it coulda been a better trip if the fish and weater had cooperated. Time to cleanfish, stop at da seafood market a nd start the long drive home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2014)

It's just too HOT to be shootin birds on opening day.  Drew a bad spot, shot 11 times, killed 7 birds.  Think that might be my last time hunting opening day.


Headed to Macon to visit my Mom shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it coulda been a better trip if the fish and weater had cooperated. Time to cleanfish, stop at da seafood market a nd start the long drive home.



Wondered if you were going to make that stop?

Headin to Lafayette, La/Biloxi, Ms. not this week, but next. Might as well stop @ the vietnamese van in Bay St. Louis and get some more fresh shrimp. It's there 7 days a week in the same parking spot.....nice shrimp too.



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's just too HOT to be shootin birds on opening day.  Drew a bad spot, shot 11 times, killed 7 birds.  Think that might be my last time hunting opening day.
> 
> 
> Headed to Macon to visit my Mom shortly.



10-4, was melting yesterday @ Jag's softball tournament.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Quack = 7/11


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Gotta start slowly getting ready for travel today. Might play some pitch and catch with Jag first though.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)

allll alone in heah...........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got a bunch of live blue crabs, shrimp, grouper throats, and the fish from last night. Got thunder and rain moving in fast. Looking forward to my own bed tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Sep 7, 2014)

Fish shrimp and crabs.. everyone invited to bamas house tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

CYL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!!


 I came back to dance with you!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 7, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 7, 2014)

Home from Nort Jawja .  Caught no fish this morning. Well land none, hooked two that got off.   They must not have stocked the streams lately as I had look hard just to find some to entice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Waiting on flt attendants. :roll eyes:


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I came back to dance with you!!



That was boogie move!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from Nort Jawja .  Caught no fish this morning. Well land none, hooked two that got off.   They must not have stocked the streams lately as I had look hard just to find some to entice.


since you're already back, you shouldn't be late with the guys coffee in da mornin.......



Jeff C. said:


> That was boogie move!


 you still got it Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2014)

Driveby


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2014)

King


----------



## Keebs (Sep 7, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> King


 you're on restriction!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 7, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're on restriction!



Hey you


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 7, 2014)

Good Night Johnboy and to all of the rest of you sleepy drivelers.  It has been a long day filled with lots of nasty storms and really pounding rain and also some heavy lightning that caught me in the woods earlier today.    

I kept looking for an ARK during the 40 mile trip back home this afternoon!!!!  Roads flooded, parking lots flooded, hydroplaning vehicles driving too fast, and about 10,000 idgets out there that weren't  smart enough to turn on their headlights when it is raining as per GEORGIA State Law !!!      :hair   ::   :ke:      


Catch ya'll hopefully in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2014)

Haven't seen Johnboy but I am here and will begin the search.  Another week starts off and the coffee is brewed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good morning  and Happy Monday to you Gobblin.  Glad to see you already have big fresh pot of fresh brewed coffee ready and waiting.  I sure hope that you enjoyed your stay in the mountains this weekend.  Maybe, it felt a little cooler up there.

Where or where did the weekend go?????  Seems like just a few hours ago, it was last Thursday morning.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2014)

who dat???


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Morning, i see homo3 is up early, prob. playin with the clock. Try batteries, maybe that'll work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Man, what a long weekend.  Kept the boy Saturday while LMS was at work.  Me and him had a pretty decent day.  I did some yard work while he was asleep and just kinda tinkered on stuff.  Realized we have to purchase a new washing machine.  cleaned dishs, washed dishs, bottles, and cleaned the floors.

Yesterday I got a MUCH NEEDED me day. went to a buddys house in Perry and paper tuned my bow and shot bows most of the day.  Helped him do a couple odds and ins.  Left the house around 930.  Didnt get back home till 615.  Then I was up with the baby at 12...  made for a short night..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, what a long weekend.  Kept the boy Saturday while LMS was at work.  Me and him had a pretty decent day.  I did some yard work while he was asleep and just kinda tinkered on stuff.  Realized we have to purchase a new washing machine.  cleaned dishs, washed dishs, bottles, and cleaned the floors.
> 
> Yesterday I got a MUCH NEEDED me day. went to a buddys house in Perry and paper tuned my bow and shot bows most of the day.  Helped him do a couple odds and ins.  Left the house around 930.  Didnt get back home till 615.  Then I was up with the baby at 12...  made for a short night..


Atleast you got some productive stuff done, Sat. i mowed food plots all day, Sunday i was useless. I did wound some birds though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Atleast you got some productive stuff done, Sat. i mowed food plots all day, Sunday i was useless. I did wound some birds though



Working in the deer woods is kinda fun and relaxing to me..  I would have traded saturdays..


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

Mornin`. Got most of my winter garden planted, and between the garden, preservin` late summer and early fall pears and vegetables, fishin` and huntin`, ol` Nick is apt to be somewhat busy for a goodly spell. 

Right nice day Saturday, plantin` mustard and collards with my shotgun leaned agin a post for when a dove flew by, till that lightnin` comenced to poppin`.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

I need to plant some collards and turnips myself.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nic, youd be kinda proud to know.  Yesterday I shot my friends Recurve.   Fingers only, no sights..  at 15 yards i was able to hit 3 shots in a pie plate...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, youd be kinda proud to know.  Yesterday I shot my friends Recurve.   Fingers only, no sights..  at 15 yards i was able to hit 3 shots in a pie plate...





That`s not bad. Now throw that compound arow flingin` device away and hunt with a real bow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s not bad. Now throw that compound arow flingin` device away and hunt with a real bow.



  It would take me years to get really effective with that thing.  I was different tho. I enjoyed it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It would take me years to get really effective with that thing.  I was different tho. I enjoyed it





I`m tuckin` back a dollar here and there for 3 major purchases, and then I`ll be done with big spendin`, and one of them is a bow like one of those in this picture. I think my shoulder will let me shoot one in the 40 pound range, with a thumb ring draw.

The other two are two of these, one in 45 70 and the other in either 22 or 22 magnum.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

Saturday I went & wandered around the Vietnam Memorial that was set up in Ashburn........
Sunday I worked on the apples I got from a neighbor up the road.......... apple butter & apple jelly is in the future!

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

Ladies, my regards...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nic, your retired.  You should try to build your own.  Looks like it would be kinda fun to try.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, your retired.  You should try to build your own.  Looks like it would be kinda fun to try.





That bow is so complex it is almost unreal. Its a combination of wood, water buffalo horn, hoof glue, sinew,  antler, and a tremendous amount of time and skill. A lot of things I can make. That ain`t one of em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Saturday I went & wandered around the Vietnam Memorial that was set up in Ashburn........
> Sunday I worked on the apples I got from a neighbor up the road.......... apple butter & apple jelly is in the future!
> 
> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning Ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

What'd a miss
I had a computer free weekend. It was kinda nice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2014)

could it be?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd a miss
> I had a computer free weekend. It was kinda nice.



I missed your call Friday night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That bow is so complex it is almost unreal. Its a combination of wood, water buffalo horn, hoof glue, sinew,  antler, and a tremendous amount of time and skill. A lot of things I can make. That ain`t one of em.



Ill built you one out of PVC.  Might take some time but ill make it LOOK pretty


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ill built you one out of PVC.  Might take some time but ill make it LOOK pretty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Yall realize that this forum is almost 10 years old?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I missed your call Friday night.


Really.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall realize that this forum is almost 10 years old?!?!



Really.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2014)

Morning kids, a trip to Crawfordville this weekend yielded a rattlesnake, a copperhead, and a wounded hog! Along with 7 big food plots being planted and my son sticking my truck to the bumpers! All in fun at hunting camp! 
The rattlesnake was harvested by the bushhog, and the copperhead was shot by a new fella that has a policy of, a good snake is a dead snake.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids, a trip to Crawfordville this weekend yielded a rattlesnake, a copperhead, and a wounded hog! Along with 7 big food plots being planted and my son sticking my truck to the bumpers! All in fun at hunting camp!
> The rattlesnake was harvested by the bushhog, and the copperhead was shot by a new fella that has a policy of, a good snake is a dead snake.



I like dead snakes, and congrats on your son being a mud bogger


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> Really.



Really, so why you no call back, sober up?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I like dead snakes, and congrats on your son being a mud bogger



Dingus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Mrs. H22=antisocial


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Really, so why you no call back, sober up?


By the time I hung up from the next call, it was time for night night. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs. H22=antisocial



I beg your pardon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs. H22=antisocial





No, not her, me. I`m the antisocial one.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m tuckin` back a dollar here and there for 3 major purchases, and then I`ll be done with big spendin`, and one of them is a bow like one of those in this picture. I think my shoulder will let me shoot one in the 40 pound range, with a thumb ring draw.
> 
> The other two are two of these, one in 45 70 and the other in either 22 or 22 magnum.




A sharps and a black powder double barrel shotgun would be on my list if I suddenly got RICH 

Oh well MORNIN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> By the time I hung up from the next call, it was time for night night.
> 
> 
> I beg your pardon.


You ignored my call too, hurt my emotions


Nicodemus said:


> No, not her, me. I`m the antisocial one.



Errbody kows mrs h isnt anti social.  She does get more social with a drank in her hand tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dingus!



Whats that


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats that


another word for doofus..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

beyond quiet in here...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> another word for doofus..............


Well in that case


havin_fun_huntin said:


> beyond quiet in here...



Been running errands, i'm hungry.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2014)

Mud = stirrin some dust


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2014)

15 quest and me


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 15 quest and me



looks like you got a pretty good herd behind your fence.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> beyond quiet in here...


sorry, had to *gasp* werk!  and back at it after lunch.......


mudracing101 said:


> Well in that case
> 
> 
> Been running errands, i'm hungry.


glad ya got your appetite back..........


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 15 quest and me


look agin, Mikey!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Keebs, call me sometime today maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

here ALL alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

where is hdm03 hiding today


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Homo3? Crap


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, call me sometime today maam


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


>



Keebs, call me some time today.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, I got to got count cows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I got to got count cows.



That's a lot of gots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

All alone!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

Well really not a lots of gots but prolly one to many gots. One too many gots is not necessarily lot of gots. I gots lots to do today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

You gots to git to it.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, call me some time today.


I'll try............ 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I got to got count cows.


Hiya Charlie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a lot of gots.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gots to git to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

My get up and go done gots up and gone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bout to git Ol' Bad Moanday behind me. 


No cannonball today. Very overcast hera. 
Too many cannonballs this weekend anyway. I need some rest. 


Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope it isnt raining at home.  I should have cut grass yesterday instead of flinging arrows


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2014)

sunny here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

Got 3" of rain yesterday and it just quit raining here.  Gotta werk tonight .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

Cloudin` up here, and headed east.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cloudin` up here, and headed east.



Rained a good bit here in Tifton earlier..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Took my keyboard completely apart and cleaned it..  amazing what all can get under the keys of a keyboard....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cloudin` up here, and headed east.


 First night of games and already had to reschedule.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rained a good bit here in Tifton earlier..


 here too..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Took my keyboard completely apart and cleaned it..  amazing what all can get under the keys of a keyboard....


That's why I keep a can of compressed air!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Rained a good bit here in Tifton earlier..




None here today, yet.




Keebs said:


> First night of games and already had to reschedule.......
> 
> here too..........
> 
> That's why I keep a can of compressed air!




We did get 7/10ths Saturday and 8/10ths yesterday afternoon late. Those are the first real rains we`ve gotten here at the house in close to 2 months.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 8, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, I got to got count cows.



too many gots, or t's, or did you mean to say got to goat count cows?  whatever goat count means.

drizzling here.  should have mowered the lawn yesterday evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

I dunno where my yard crew's hiding, Sinclair would have a stroke !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Its getting Dark outside , looks like one heck of a storm is fixin to hit us.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its getting Dark outside , looks like one heck of a storm is fixin to hit us.



Those to the south and east arent heading our way.  Looks pretty good off to the west..


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2014)

the goats are counting the cows?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

quack??


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> the goats are counting the cows?



Where ya been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack??



crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack??





Kang Louie !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

I tried the layin on my back trick while dove huntin Quack, didnt work for me , so billy propped me up on a bucket and i  kilt enuff to eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Louie !!



hehe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> None here today, yet.
> We did get 7/10ths Saturday and 8/10ths yesterday afternoon late. Those are the first real rains we`ve gotten here at the house in close to 2 months.


They've been all around me, but nothing major right at the house........


gobbleinwoods said:


> too many gots, or t's, or did you mean to say got to goat count cows?  whatever goat count means.
> 
> drizzling here.  _*should have mowered the lawn yesterday evening.*_


Got all mine cut Saturday evenin!


mudracing101 said:


> Its getting Dark outside , looks like one heck of a storm is fixin to hit us.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Those to the south and east arent heading our way.  Looks pretty good off to the west..





well, which one of you is right??????????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

Keebs said:


> They've been all around me, but nothing major right at the house........
> 
> Got all mine cut Saturday evenin!
> 
> ...



both?  the storms to the south of us built north, the storms to the east kinda fizzled


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I tried the layin on my back trick while dove huntin Quack, didnt work for me , so billy propped me up on a bucket and i  kilt enuff to eat.





Had a coupla guys had to leave the field from over heating, opening day weather sucks.


I was pounding water and Gatorade and thought I was gonna monkey, I knew when I got chills I had got too hot.  Glad ya'll had a good shoot.  I shot 11 times and killed 7 birds, bad spot.  Moved around 4pm, and finally killed 7, prolly coulda limited if I had been there the whole time.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Where ya been?



counting goats


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

leave my goats alone!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> leave my goats alone!



stop assaulting them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

my singing isnt that bad..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a coupla guys had to leave the field from over heating, opening day weather sucks.
> 
> 
> I was pounding water and Gatorade and thought I was gonna monkey, I knew when I got chills I had got too hot.  Glad ya'll had a good shoot.  I shot 11 times and killed 7 birds, bad spot.  Moved around 4pm, and finally killed 7, prolly coulda limited if I had been there the whole time.


We aint gonna talk about how many times i shot.


hdm03 said:


> counting goats



How many ya got.





Later folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

mud+flat of shells= under limit


----------



## Keebs (Sep 8, 2014)

It's past time to go!!!!!!!! Bye ya'll!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 8, 2014)

I have a serious hankering for some fried chicken!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 8, 2014)

im late.. bye folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

3" of rain yesterday, and 1" today !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Took my keyboard completely apart and cleaned it..  amazing what all can get under the keys of a keyboard....



I found a pair of shoes and a gas cap under mine one time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2014)

Just checking on y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

Justa werkin Chiefbro !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3" of rain yesterday, and 1" today !!



You're welcome.
I dealt with stupid rain from the time i left for Panama city till i came home. Screwed up my fishing big time! 
Hope to find a dove shoot next week  when i'm off call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 8, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Justa werkin Chiefbro !!



Same here, fortunately during the show is when I get some down time unless there's a little fire to put out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You're welcome.
> I dealt with stupid rain from the time i left for Panama city till i came home. Screwed up my fishing big time!
> Hope to find a dove shoot next week  when i'm off call.





Suppose to shoot Saturday, but it's my weekend to work, and I don't want to burn a days vacation to shoot the same field.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta meetin in the morning . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 9, 2014)

Good Morning King Quack.  Where is Gobblin and his coffee this morning??  I need a fix bad this morning just to keep me awake.  

Hope all of you have a good pair of "long johns" handy because I just heard the national weather forecast and it said that a "COLD WAVE" is barreling down from Canada and will cause all sorts of weather related storms, tornadoes, etc in the next couple of days.  Yep,  Billings Montana is 89 degrees one day and possible snow the next day.  Now that is pretty drastic for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta meetin in the morning . .



Me too ... With a cold beer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2014)

my first meeting is with a toothbrush then a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2014)

Good day all, gonna finish up some paperwork and head to Deepstep .


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

I needed that coffee gobblein. Thanks


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Get a cup of coffee for the road Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I needed that coffee gobblein. Thanks



Did you run out of fingers and toes before you counted all the cows last night?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you run out of fingers and toes before you counted all the cows last night?



Long before.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning peeps


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

morning?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning hdm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

morning folks



KyDawg said:


> I found a pair of shoes and a gas cap under mine one time.



I dont know why but that made me LOL


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why but that made me LOL



Posted some pics of my doves in the outdoor cafe forum, go check em out.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

Morning!!! It's............... oh wait, , it's just Tuesday............


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Morning!!! It's............... oh wait, , it's just Tuesday............



 But it aint Monday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Posted some pics of my doves in the outdoor cafe forum, go check em out.



Id rather have helped you eat them....  just sayin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

erbody lefteded


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

your avatar is funny


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

im here, no worried folks, i got dis main!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> your avatar is funny



did you toot?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

my dog loves to party like its 1999..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

He is 2nd cousins twiced removed to the bear, Ted


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> But it aint Monday


true, true!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id rather have helped you eat them....  just sayin


 I know, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

Hes Brians, off the show family guy, long lost brother


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

He is kinda a sissy dog, there isnt a picture of beer nor a bottle of whiskey in the pic.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> true, true!
> 
> I know, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

I think he once belonged to Billy


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

Mud, you kow what they are doing at the corner of brighton and 75?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 9, 2014)

I just had 10 of da hottest chicken wings I ever ate!!! Mouth is numb/tingling with fire/pain and my nose is running like a water faucet!!!! MMM MMMM GOOD!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had 10 of da hottest chicken wings I ever ate!!! Mouth is numb/tingling with fire/pain and my nose is running like a water faucet!!!! MMM MMMM GOOD!



  i be lovin some hot food too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

BOG will be feeling it again later today or tomorrow.

Prayers sent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

quiet in here again..  errbody pretending to be busy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

bog said hot wings burn twice


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had 10 of da hottest chicken wings I ever ate!!! Mouth is numb/tingling with fire/pain and my nose is running like a water faucet!!!! MMM MMMM GOOD!


Glad you're able to drank a cold brewsky wiff it. That don't sound so good wiff my coffee. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i be lovin some hot food too


At 8:30 in the mornin
Or whatever time it was. I can't trust the time on the post.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quiet in here again..  errbody pretending to be busy


theyzkillinme!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Taxes due on the 15th.


I think it's so funny when people bring their monthly books in and say, "I balanced" with so much pride in their voice. 
Then I find that they have posted several checks from last month in this month. 
You balanced, REALLY.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> theyzkillinme!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!



nono  cant be killing the keebs till we make our trade this weekend  tell em i said BACK OFF!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Taxes due on the 15th.
> 
> 
> I think it's so funny when people bring their monthly books in and say, "I balanced" with so much pride in their voice.
> ...


Sooooo glad I don't do "that" kind of bookkeeping any more!  I just send in da bills & "THEY" pay for them..............  I just have to decipher which line item it needs to be applied to............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> nono  cant be killing the keebs till we make our trade this weekend  tell em i said BACK OFF!!!


 I think you're gonna be surprised too!
I'm making Gage his own jar of sumthin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, you kow what they are doing at the corner of brighton and 75?


gonna put in new exit ramps


blood on the ground said:


> I just had 10 of da hottest chicken wings I ever ate!!! Mouth is numb/tingling with fire/pain and my nose is running like a water faucet!!!! MMM MMMM GOOD!


moist wipes


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Taxes due on the 15th.
> 
> 
> I think it's so funny when people bring their monthly books in and say, "I balanced" with so much pride in their voice.
> ...


Really


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sooooo glad I don't do "that" kind of bookkeeping any more!  I just send in da bills & "THEY" pay for them..............  I just have to decipher which line item it needs to be applied to............
> 
> I think you're gonna be surprised too!
> I'm making Gage his own jar of sumthin!



just remember, dont over do it,
I cant promise gage will get his 

I let him lick some hard candy last night.. he tickles me with hard candy.  makes a face like he hates it but licks his lips for the next 5 minutes


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> just remember, dont over do it,
> I cant promise gage will get his
> 
> I let him lick some hard candy last night.. he tickles me with hard candy.  makes a face like he hates it but licks his lips for the next 5 minutes


have you tried him on a lemon yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

nah, cant do  that yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

btw, one step closer to Friday!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> btw, one step closer to Friday!! WOOT WOOT



Woot Woot. 
Going out after work with a bunch of my High School girl friends on Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woot Woot.
> Going out after work with a bunch of my High School girl friends on Friday!


fun, fun, fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woot Woot.
> Going out after work with a bunch of my High School girl friends on Friday!



Tell them all I said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

well well well, looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell them all I said hey


Will do! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> well well well, looky there


KANG!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

they talking bout fall like temps for opening day of bow season..  getting excited!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

Yall ever met someone who eats lunch from the exact same place,exact same meal every day??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall ever met someone who eats lunch from the exact same place,exact same meal every day??



Yep.
Used to work at a pharmacy with a old timey soda fountain. It was close to UGA campus. Everyday the coach for the cheerleaders came in, gave me a hug, blessed his food, and ate a peanut butter sammich on wheat bread. EVERYDAY. 
I miss Coach Mike.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woot Woot.
> Going out after work with a bunch of my High School girl friends on Friday!



Ya'll gonna have a pillow fight???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll gonna have a pillow fight???



waiting on one of them to send you an invite?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Ya'll gonna have a pillow fight???



No, just drinks after work. 

We did when we went to the Lake House a few weekends ago tho.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

drinks lead to pillow fights and other shenanigans!!!  Please be sure the take pics and videos


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> drinks lead to pillow fights and other shenanigans!!!  Please sure the take pics and videos


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> drinks lead to pillow fights and other shenanigans!!!  Please be sure the take pics and videos


I will be sure the take some. 


Keebs said:


>



I believe hdm03 done had a liquid lunch.


Loaded twice baked tater here. Bout the size of a football.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Speaking of Coach Mike, here he is. Took this pic back in the 80's. He was saying, "You better NOT take a pic of me".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will be sure the take some.
> 
> 
> I believe hdm03 done had a liquid lunch.
> ...



maybe he had some special brownies for desert?
or maybe he ate some funnny looking mushrooms


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will be sure the take some.
> 
> 
> I believe hdm03 done had a liquid lunch.
> ...


he juss don't know what he misses at our gatherings......
breaded & baked chicken, spiced up baked veggies & flat beans, combined convo on supper last night, not bad!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe he had some special brownies for desert?
> or maybe he ate some funnny looking mushrooms


yeah, sounds more like his style...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

im still hungry...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woot Woot.
> Going out after work with a bunch of my High School girl friends on Friday!


 Tell em i said hey. Buy em all a round of dranks for me.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I will be sure the take some.
> 
> 
> I believe hdm03 done had a liquid lunch.
> ...


ham and turkey sammwich.



Keebs said:


> he juss don't know what he misses at our gatherings......
> breaded & baked chicken, spiced up baked veggies & flat beans, combined convo on supper last night, not bad!
> 
> yeah, sounds more like his style...............


Our gatherings get crazy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lawd knows I'm not. 
Football sized tater.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like I got close to 100 % germination on my mustard and collards. Rain came in just perfect.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell em i said hey. Buy em all a round of dranks for me.
> ham and turkey sammwich.
> 
> 
> Our gatherings get crazy


don't you mean cray-cray......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd knows I'm not.
> Football sized tater.


mrs. hornet22=no biggern a gnat!


Nicodemus said:


> Looks like I got close to 100 % germination on my mustard and collards. Rain came in just perfect.


 gooood deal!  but I sure do NOT miss helping pick and clean them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like I got close to 100 % germination on my mustard and collards. Rain came in just perfect.



Do you space them by hand or do you have a  seeder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Do you space them by hand or do you have a  seeder.





I sewed by hand. In another couple of weeks, I`ll thin em as needed with a stiff tined rake. I din`t even cover up the seed. Saturday, right after the rain I went out there and laid seed in already made rows. It started to sprout by Sunday evenin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't you mean cray-cray.........
> 
> mrs. hornet22=no biggern a gnat!
> 
> gooood deal!  but I sure do NOT miss helping pick and clean them!





We pick, wash em, and blanch em in a big pot right out at the end of the garden rows. It`s fun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I sewed by hand. In another couple of weeks, I`ll thin em as needed with a stiff tined rake. I din`t even cover up the seed. Saturday, right after the rain I went out there and laid seed in already made rows. It started to sprout by Sunday evenin`.



Ok, i've always had problems of over seeding and then they dont do well.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We pick, wash em, and blanch em in a big pot right out at the end of the garden rows. It`s fun!


you ever try the washing machine or even the dishwasher method?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We pick, wash em, and blanch em in a big pot right out at the end of the garden rows. It`s fun!



Aint nothin better than some fresh greens out of the garden.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint nothin better than some fresh greens out of the garden.





Yessir, I`m cravin` greens but most you buy ain`t fit to eat unless they local. Got cornmeal and smoked hog jowl on standby for when mine gets ready.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

hEY.............. hdmo3.............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hEY.............. hdmo3.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hEY.............. hdmo3.............



I'm not right in the head.com


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bout got Tewsday knocked out.

Gots lots of errands to run before I can git home. 


Ya'll have a good one. and BEHAVE.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 but you aren't hdmo3!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not right in the head.com





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Tewsday knocked out.
> 
> Gots lots of errands to run before I can git home.
> 
> ...


later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

tummy making funny noises


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

ugh.....i am rotten


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

me too


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2014)

Afternoon youngins


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hEY.............. hdmo3.............



I dont get it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it.



Me either and it took me longer than 40 seconds.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont get it.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Me either and it took me longer than 40 seconds.



bless ya'll's hearts.................


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

i'm worn out


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless ya'll's hearts.................



Thank you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm worn out



Wazz the matter lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

been sittin' on my hiney all day.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

me too my hiney=numb


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

this one be almost done did


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

muds leaving early today


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me too my hiney=numb



do you still have to sit on the doughnut?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gonna lock up, later y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 9, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 9, 2014)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2014)

hi


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 9, 2014)

high quack


----------



## Keebs (Sep 9, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna lock up, later y'all.


Me toooo, wait up!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> hi


bye!

BYE LEROY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 9, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> high quack





Why dontcha start a new one before you go home Louie ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 9, 2014)

Long day.  If I didn't have work to do I think a WT and DC sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 9, 2014)

Lock-R-Down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2014)

Waiting on GW and EE !!!  'Pose to be off tonight, but gotta cover some vacation !! 


Only 60hrs this week . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 10, 2014)

Quack, I have arrived on this HAPPY HUMP DAY !!!

There has to be an armored car bringing you all of these large bags of $$$$ for each paycheck because you work more hours than anybody that I know.

Now where is some coffee this morning?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 10, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I have arrived on this HAPPY HUMP DAY !!!
> 
> There has to be an armored car bringing you all of these large bags of $$$$ for each paycheck because you work more hours than anybody that I know.
> 
> Now where is some coffee this morning?????



Being shipped in


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2014)

Mernin kids...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Moaning.....be home in a little while. 3 hrs of sleep don't cut it though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wait i meant Morning
Wished the other farm animals i work around felt the same way.
Tryin to stay positive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Just sitting here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sitting here.



Jeffro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

hello ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Mud = works with crabby farm animals.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

thisun is done..  stick a fork in it, last post, lockr' down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

mud works at a crab farm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Howdy Mudro, Nancy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 10, 2014)

Fire up another one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

jeff fa fa!!! wanna get the next yn ready fella?  your the music man round here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 10, 2014)

Boom


----------

